# Lucid Dreaming/OBE



## Crono1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

does anybody have any experience with these?  Since my teens I've had sleep paralysis in a spurty fashion, where I would have it on a nightly basis, it would go away for a few months, and then it would come back for a few weeks at a time.  So I began to investigate this and found that it can be closely linked into lucid dreaming and out of body experiences (OBE).  I've approached this with an open mind and had some very real, but also frightening experiences.  Does anybody have any experience with this?  I'm very curious but also scared by it all, and would like to get some info first hand


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2005)

I've done mescaline a few times.  Most of the time I had OTWE.  

Sometimes I have very vivid dreams, sometimes I have foggy dreams alot of the time I dream and really don't remember it.  I have a prescription of Ambien for nights when I'm too wound up to sleep, I dream heavily when I take that, a few times I've woken up during a dream and still saw the dream transposed over the real image of my dawn lit bedroom it was just like a mescaline trip I had in a room with the curtains drawn during the afternoon.  

One night not too long ago I was sleeping during a rainstorm, I dreamed I was waiting at a bus stop and rain was pouring heavily from the roof like tea from a pitcher.  It sounded so real and close.  I kind of woke a little and I still heard the water pouring and thought there was a hole in the roof so I opened my eyes wider and looked next to my bed as I did the sound drifted further away and I realized it was outside the window.  When I rolled my head back I realized my pillow was slightly cupped by my ear and had amplified the sound making it sound closer.  Outside stimuli effect my dreams often.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes, this happened to me a while back.  I had sleep paralysis.  I took a nap, and when had my eyes closed, I was awake, but couldn't move.  I could also see my room with my eyes closed... or something.  It seemed like an OBE.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

OBE's truly frighten me, which is the one thing you don't want if you actually want to experience one.  The more I read about it the more it frightens me, I'd rather play around with myself on a cognitive level (lucid dreaming) rather than a spiritual level (OBE), and the more I read about these and experiment the more "surreal" actual life feels, making me think I should stop while I'm not claiming to be Zorthar of Planet Xan


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> OBE's truly frighten me, which is the one thing you don't want if you actually want to experience one.  The more I read about it the more it frightens me, I'd rather play around with myself on a cognitive level (lucid dreaming) rather than a spiritual level (OBE), and the more I read about these and experiment the more "surreal" actual life feels, making me think I should stop while I'm not claiming to be Zorthar of Planet Xan




There is a syncronicity found with OBE and extraterestrial visitations.  So you're on the right path at least with Planet Xan...


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Most of the time I had OTWE.


 what's that?

*O*ut *T*he *W*ang *E*xperiences?


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> There is a syncronicity found with OBE and extraterestrial visitations.  So you're on the right path at least with Planet Xan...


yes but from what I've read these "visits" are probably just accidental OBE's.  

During my sleep paralysis there are oftentimes "visitors" which I think is labeled the "old hag" in books.  These visitors could easily be mistaken for aliens

and in a book I read it said that people that claim to have been abducted claim many experiences similar to OBE's


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2005)

http://www.exopolitics.org/collier-dsg1.pdf

*Defending Sacred Ground:*
The Andromedan Compendium
The Story of Alex Collier and his
lifetime personal contact with the Zenetaen
culture from Andromeda
Produced by Letters From Andromeda and Diversified Enterprises
Edited by Val Valerian, January 1997, Revised July 1998
In cooperation with Moraney and Vasais of Andromeda

Chapter 1 - The Extraterrestrial Global Connection
The Draconians and the Paa Tal
Humans Have the Ability to Create Without
Technology
The Hierarchy in Our Galaxy
Time Travel Permits Altering Consciousness of a Race
The Abduction of Humans
The Rest of the Galactic Hierarchy
The Andromedan Council
The Negative Hierarchy: 932 to 3,700 Years Ahead
Forbidden Planet: U.S. Military, Montauk and Altair
Earth Humans: The Race That Kills Itself
To Believe or Not to Believe: That Is The Question
Space is the Place to Really See Your Face
History: More of a Circle Than a Spiral
Things Change, But They Remain the Same
The NSA: Black Monks, Alpha 1&2 and MJ-12
Project Blue Moon, Alpha 1 and Alpha 2
Our Moon's Forbidden History
Mars: Cultural Propaganda vs. Reality
Tetrahedronal Geometry and Magnetic Frequency
Generation
Holographic Image Technology
Life in the Cosmos: Bullets
The UN Global Biosphere Program
Flights Among the Stars: Spirit Journeys
Intention, Following Instinct and Frequency Shift
Effects
Hale-Bopp: The Blue Star and the Empire Strikes
Back
The Future, Self-Responsibility and Self-Determinism
The Andromedan Perspective on Human Biblical
Matters
The Andromedan Perspective: The Next Nine Years
More on the In-Human UN Biodiversity Treaty
Free-Thinking Humans Appear to Be the Enemy
Humans Shackled By Lack of Vision
If We Are Eternal, Then What's All the Fear About?
Belief Systems and the Creation of Physical Reality
Earth Evolution in Progress
Planetary Oxygen Level Near Critical Level
Who's The Real Power Here?
Sirius B Humanoids
Our Solar System At Fifth Density: Transforms in
Progress
About the Space of Fear
Withholding Love Creates Perpetual Disintegration
Reincarnational Souls of Influential Planetary
Personages
About the Subject of Walk-ins
The Concept of the Second Coming and Related
Topics
Nazi Scientists and Time-Traveling Greys in 1931
The Paa-Tal Redoux
Our Ancient Heritage in the Lyraen System
The Draconians: A Beginning Dialogue
On the Subject of Intention
Intent as the Primal Force of Creation
Questions and Answers


----------



## Vieope (Dec 29, 2005)

_
I had sleep paralysis once, a few lucid dreams and no out of body experience so far.

The theory behind out of body experience is that it is just a dream. Coma patients and people being operated usually have out of body experiences because doctors usualy describe the room and it gets locked in their subconscious. But I remember watching a program where they wrote something in a piece of paper and placed it over the fluorescent light in the ceiling, some patients described exactly what was written. Read about the effects of dissociatives as well, the reports are even more fascinating. 

Btw there are a lot of techniques to increase lucid dreaming or you could just experiment with the supplement melatonin. _


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> I had sleep paralysis once, a few lucid dreams and no out of body experience so far.
> 
> The theory behind out of body experience is that it is just a dream. Coma patients and people being operated usually have out of body experiences because doctors usualy describe the room and it gets locked in their subconscious. But I remember watching a program where they wrote something in a piece of paper and placed it over the fluorescent light in the ceiling, some patients described exactly what was written. Read about the effects of dissociatives as well, the reports are even more fascinating.
> ...


i remember you posting about a lucid dream once

from what I read there are some studies where a person can pick out a image of an object if you present it in the room during an OBE, but on the most part it either doesn't work or it's very distorted.  For example, the closest replication I read of was a person described a little box in a bigger box with some stripes, which turned out to be the US flag, but overall the best we have are distorted images, which makes sense.  Even in a supposed OBE everything is distorted in a dream like state.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2005)

I have had out of body experiences a few times.  It is defenitly a freaky thing and can get scarey.  Especially when you can't move your body if you wake up in the middle of it and find yourself paralyzed for a moment.  That feeling freaks me out.  Defenitly a cool subject though.  I did my psychology final paper in college on the subject.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have had out of body experiences a few times.  It is defenitly a freaky thing and can get scarey.  Especially when you can't move your body if you wake up in the middle of it and find yourself paralyzed for a moment.  That feeling freaks me out.  Defenitly a cool subject though.  I did my psychology final paper in college on the subject.


I'm psych major, that's a good idea.  It's funny though cuz my least favorite topic in pscyh is existentialism, and I think this is very much related to it


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> what's that?
> 
> *O*ut *T*he *W*ang *E*xperiences?


Out of This World, jogging along the tread-mill rings of Saturn, sipping silver nectar from the tidal pools on Venus.

Sometimes if I drink early in the day, quit in the evening and go to bed by the time the buzz wears off I have the trippiest dreams ever.  I think it's a very minor delirium tremens effect.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 29, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> i remember you posting about a lucid dream once


_I posted once about how scared I was when sleep paralysis happened and a thread about changes in the ambient you are sleeping and how it affected dreams._


----------



## Vieope (Dec 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have had out of body experiences a few times.


_It is kinda easy for you. _


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _It is kinda easy for you. _




??


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ??


Shortness joke again, less body, easier to slip out of.  We have no clue how tall Vieope is though most rabbits I've seen don't get too very tall.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2005)

I can't believe that you got that!  haha...damn, I was thinking he would hit me with some other bull shit but I can't believe you knew were he was going.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2005)

I brought up lucid dreaming machines here once in a thread, I thought about getting one for toying with the mind (kinda like women do, but in a positive way).


----------



## silencer (Dec 29, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> does anybody have any experience with these?  Since my teens I've had sleep paralysis in a spurty fashion, where I would have it on a nightly basis, it would go away for a few months, and then it would come back for a few weeks at a time.  So I began to investigate this and found that it can be closely linked into lucid dreaming and out of body experiences (OBE).  I've approached this with an open mind and had some very real, but also frightening experiences.  Does anybody have any experience with this?  I'm very curious but also scared by it all, and would like to get some info first hand




Yep, Well I don't think I have ever had an Actual OBE, but I've been paralysed so many times I can't count. At one point it was getting so bad that I was scared of falling asleep unless I was Extremely tired or drunk so I wouldn't go into a deep uncontious sleep as fast as possible. Scary as Fuck every fucking time I would have to say. I read a book that you have to pull on some pretend rope or something to get out of your body, I tried that one time...and I could see the room and I was asleep but it didn't work..I just eventually woke up scared as shit like usual  It really sucks.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 29, 2005)

I have some very very vivid dreams alot. my doc says b-6 i think can cause this. but i do not kow. i have dreams that carry for weeks. like i will wake up and then when i got back to bed that night i will start where i left off. and i wake up and think i am awake but i am really still dreaming.

i was dreaming one time i was jogging and a car tried to hit me, i ran and ran accross a field and then hid, then ran into a house and it was mine then someone was comming for the door and i slammed it and went ot bed. then i woke and thought i was good then i went downstairs to check the mail , and a guy was htere with a knife telling me to leave. then i really woke up in my bed. then i grabbed my bat and went to the door just in case. lol. i hate this shit.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

I've had lucid dreams before, but I've only ever had an OBE as a result of drugs.  Actually, only one time from salvia divinorum extract (It's actually legal).  Everyone I know has had an OBE with it if done properly.  Really weird shit.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 30, 2005)

you can buy it here, my friends say you need alot tho. like quarter oz to get anything  dont really know, maybe i will try.


----------



## MyK (Dec 30, 2005)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> I'm psych major, that's a good idea.  It's funny though cuz my least favorite topic in pscyh is existentialism, and I think this is very much related to it



ha you need any papers let me know, I have a psych degree!


----------



## MyK (Dec 30, 2005)

from what I understand about lucid dreams, its that you become consciously aware that your dreaming, in your dream. well apparently the test is to try and read a book or look at a watch, as you will see scrambled text in the book or the hands of a watch spinning or not telling time.

as fro me, I have become consious only a couple of the times during a dream, I performed the tests and immediately became so excited that I woke up!!!!!  oh well!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2005)

http://www.dreamviews.com/


----------



## Flex (Dec 30, 2005)

Sleep paralysis has happened to me more than a few times. It would almost always happen when i was taking a nap in the middle of the day and got little sleep from the night before.

My mind would wake up, and i'd just barely be able to see out of my still mostly shut eyelids. I'd start wondering why the hell i couldn't move, and i'd start getting scared. Then i'd try breathing in real heavy and trying to wake myself up, but it'd never work. For some reason i thought that if i fell back asleep, I'd die. But i'd always end up falling back asleep and waking and being fine.


Stupid peyote.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 30, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Sleep paralysis has happened to me more than a few times. It would almost always happen when i was taking a nap in the middle of the day and got little sleep from the night before.
> 
> My mind would wake up, and i'd just barely be able to see out of my still mostly shut eyelids. I'd start wondering why the hell i couldn't move, and i'd start getting scared. Then i'd try breathing in real heavy and trying to wake myself up, but it'd never work. For some reason i thought that if i fell back asleep, I'd die. But i'd always end up falling back asleep and waking and being fine.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I chloroformed you.  Next time you won't wake up.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 30, 2005)

when i was a teen the 1st time i experienced sleep paralysis i was sleeping in a room where someone had been shot n killed not long before. i opened my eyes n couldn't move. i thought his ghost was holding me down. it lasted long enough to quite freak me out. it happened maybe 6 times during the next maybe 5 yrs n i realized it was at times i got totally exhausted before sleeping. once it happened while falling asleep n it felt like the bed was moving. i'd always try to concentrate n move an arm a leg n never could.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 30, 2005)

I had a really strong lucid dream last night.  A bunch of weird things happened that don't really matter, but I got in a car with my dad and we drove away.  I looked at the clock and performed my reality check- to see if the numbers stayed the same or not.  Suddenly I noticed that each time I looked at the clock the time was different.  Against my better judgement, I decided that what I was experiencing was a dream.  And thus, I began my lucid dream.  I hopped out of the car near a pond and tried to fly.  So I took a leap of faith down a hill and fell face first into the pond.  My dad laughed at me and I reached my hands up in the air to try to fly again.  Nothing.  Then I tried to change the scene, closed my eyes and when I opened them hoped to be somewhere else, but as I opened my eyes I woke up.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 30, 2005)

I realize I am dreaming in a dream all the time and just let it go on.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 30, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I realize I am dreaming in a dream all the time and just let it go on.


Me too, I don't see what the fuss is about all this lucid dreaming.  I alway's know I'm dreaming cause the environment is always a mix of different places I've been like my childhood home in Texas in the middle of a Hawaiian pineapple field, and the people are usually a hodge podge of people who have never been in the same timezone together let alone the same zipcode.  Like the girl I met in Hong Kong and an old friend from Texas.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah, when I see shit that doesn't happen or is illogical I just assume it is a dream.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 30, 2005)

When I had really lucid dreams, where I knew I was dreaming and so on, was when I had too much cough syrup as a kid.

Robitrippin' is what they call it (robitussin).

I had sleep paralysis a couple years ago when I dreamed there was a ghost in the kitchen and it was moving me around the room in the air, strange.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 30, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> When I had really lucid dreams, where I knew I was dreaming and so on, was when I had too much cough syrup as a kid.
> 
> Robitrippin' is what they call it (robitussin).


DXM is a dissociative and enough of it will put you into the spirit world.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep, plenty of OTC products for people to abuse and die from.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 30, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> http://www.dreamviews.com/


_Awesome link. _


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 30, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> http://www.dreamviews.com/


hehe, I overlooked this post.  yeah that's the site where I'm learning alot of it, I started posting on the forums there as well


----------



## Mudge (Dec 30, 2005)

Tonight I announce an experiment. Lets see if Sangria induces lucid dreaming.

..._to be continued..._


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 30, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Tonight I announce an experiment. Lets see if Sangria induces lucid dreaming.
> 
> ..._to be continued..._


----------



## Mudge (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm still drinking man, results not finalized! Science must not be disturbed.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2006)

recently i started having dreams i know are dreams n there is always the same man in them. i think he is there to guide me on an inner journey a mentor. it's really cool. i  can ask him things n he answers me but i haven't tried controlling the dreams. not sure i want to.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 1, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> hehe, I overlooked this post.  yeah that's the site where I'm learning alot of it, I started posting on the forums there as well


_I have been reading the lucid dreams site this afternoon listening to the same music, then I look to the name of the album: 
"Awake is the new sleep" by Ben Lee

Wicked _


----------



## musclepump (Jan 1, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I've done mescaline a few times.



The only way to fly, as they say.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 1, 2006)

oh my god.  I laid awake for 5 hours last night trying this stuff.  AND NOTHING.  GAAAAAAARGH


----------



## Vieope (Jan 1, 2006)

_I saw your thread there Crono..  

Why did you stay awake for that long? _


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 1, 2006)

trying to fall into a dream.  It never happened.  As soon as I would realize I was dreaming I would startle awake


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a few threads there.  Like I said, there are some very real but frightening experiences associated with this if you allow it to.  I was open minded because of my experiences with sleep paralysis   

The one I really can't explain is if I concentrate long enough, my eyes will slowly open involuntarily.  It's always my left eye, and when it opens my right eye begins to do it.  I can't find any information on this but when my body is completely frozen my eyes will decide it's time to take a looksie.  It's scary, but the point of all this is to grow accustomed to just go with the flow of whatever you body tries to do.  I think it might be associated with REM


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> hehe, I overlooked this post.  yeah that's the site where I'm learning alot of it, I started posting on the forums there as well


i think i'm going to look into it too. the dreams i'm having now are so cool i'm scared to chase them away if i exert too much control. last night the glass shattered out of my windows, i have big double windows beside my bed, n it became a doorway into another world a royoesque (as in luis royo's fantasy art) world....


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 1, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i think i'm going to look into it too. the dreams i'm having now are so cool i'm scared to chase them away if i exert too much control. last night the glass shattered out of my windows, i have big double windows beside my bed, n it became a doorway into another world a royoesque (as in luis royo's fantasy art) world....


you're mocking me  

just kidding.  It's strange, I've never been into this "new age" stuff before.  However, I've found that books on the subject are usually in the Psychology section so I feel less like a hippy when I'm researching it.


----------



## MyK (Jan 1, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> trying to fall into a dream.  It never happened.  As soon as I would realize I was dreaming I would startle awake



thats what happens to me too! one way to avoid id is too keep a log of your dreams so when you are dreaming you realize that you our due to certain familiar circumstances!!

hope that helps


----------



## Vieope (Jan 1, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i think i'm going to look into it too.


_

I will start writing a dream journal and I am doing the basic techniques. I tell you tomorrow if something happens tonight. _



			
				Crono1000 said:
			
		

> you're mocking me


_Some people there are bored with it already and now they discuss what should they do with their dreams, like what places they should go tonight. Cities or out of space?  _


----------



## maniclion (Jan 1, 2006)

Forcing dreams is not very shamanistic, you should let them come to you from the deepest subliminal realm, attempts at trying to supress any part of it could end up possibly supressing something you need to let from under there and you could slip into depression or something, I think dreams are when your brain is doing a defrag on your memory circuits thats why you always have people from the far past mixed with people of yesterday in places you haven't been for years.  If you want to play mind paint then do it during the day through meditation, but this is my final warning don't continue trying to be the director of your dreams for too long.

Now speaking on dreams have you ever had a false awakening?  I had one just recently.  My alarm went off and I guess I hit snooze, then I got up and went to the shower as I was staring at the water falling around my feet I heard a buzzing sound I thought, Oh NO the smoke alarm.  I jumped out of the tub and went to open the bathroom door right as I threw it open an orange glow blinded me and I awoke for real to hear the alarm going of again and the sun beaming through a slot in the blinds right on my face.  My body felt numb and I wasn't sure if I had fallen getting out of the tub and was knocked out and dreaming, complete confusion.  Then my girlfriend hit me and told me to turn off the alarm thats when I realized I had a false awakening


----------



## Vieope (Jan 1, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Forcing dreams is not very shamanistic, you should let them come to you from the deepest subliminal realm, attempts at trying to supress any part of it could end up possibly supressing something you need to let from under there and you could slip into depression or something, I think dreams are when your brain is doing a defrag on your memory circuits thats why you always have people from the far past mixed with people of yesterday in places you haven't been for years.  If you want to play mind paint then do it during the day through meditation, but this is my final warning don't continue trying to be the director of your dreams for too long.


_

"Misconceptions
Dreams contain messages that are lost with lucid dreaming

Finally, many people take an intransigent stance against lucid dreaming based on their belief that our dreams are trying to tell us something, and we lose those messages by trying to alter our dreams. That’s a reasonable position to take, however, that idea is not entirely valid. First of all, most people that endeavour to have lucid dreams only have them occasionally—perhaps a few times a month. Some obviously will have them more often (perhaps several times a week or even in a night) but again for the most part, on average, those who attempt lucid dreaming still have more non-lucid dreams than lucid ones. Perhaps even more valid a point is that becoming proficient at lucid dreaming demands excellent dream recall. Thus, while practicing to become lucid in dreams you are also increasing your ability to remember your dreams, which as a by-product will provide you with more memorable dreams to sift through in search of hidden insight. Therefore one can practice lucid dreaming and still attain enough “regular” dreams so that he or she need not worry about losing something important." 

Source: Dreamviews _


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 1, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> 
> "Misconceptions
> Dreams contain messages that are lost with lucid dreaming
> ...


Face!


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 1, 2006)

I actually agree with Manic on this one.  I know that I lost an entire night's sleep trying to do this.  My body was asleep, it was no longer under my control, but my mind was wide awake, staring at the hynogenic (sp?) images and sounds that my mind produced.  But it didn't take me anywhere, and I didn't get to do anything.  The whole time I was still in my body, even if I did drift off into senseless images and scenarios here and there.  So at the end of it all, for 5 straight hours I did nothing.  It's still a form of meditation so it was relaxing and felt like a very short amount of time, but I still got nothing accomplished and lost a whole night's sleep.

and even when I tried to stop, and decided fuck it I'm going to sleep for real, my mind still startled me awake every time I did actually drift into a dream


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2006)

i think if i let the dreams flow naturally i'll learn something important. if i mess w them i could break the magic spell.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2006)

What you really seek is englightenment through Blaintology.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 1, 2006)

I have plenty of crazy shit happen in my head while tripping on acid. That's abuot it though.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm giving this up.  Last night I wanted nothing but to fall asleep, but it was a very restless night.  I couldn't "turn it off."  Granted I have a cold and had some night time medicines, but that should have made me fall asleep even easier


----------



## maniclion (Jan 2, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> I'm giving this up. Last night I wanted nothing but to fall asleep, but it was a very restless night. I couldn't "turn it off." Granted I have a cold and had some night time medicines, but that should have made me fall asleep even easier


If you took nyquil or robotussin then your going to be tripping out all night, DXM does that to you.


----------



## silencer (Jan 2, 2006)

For fuck sakes, I knew after "Remembering" this crap that it would happen again, This afternoon I lay down for a little sleep due to the poor sleep the previous night and Once again I had the wierd version of OBE, as In I was in Bed but I was paralysed and I couldn't move around or anything, for some reason it wasn't too scary this time round (maybe since it was in the daytime), but It sure as hell isn't pleasant, I hate this crap


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 2, 2006)

silencer said:
			
		

> For fuck sakes, I knew after "Remembering" this crap that it would happen again, This afternoon I lay down for a little sleep due to the poor sleep the previous night and Once again I had the wierd version of OBE, as In I was in Bed but I was paralysed and I couldn't move around or anything, for some reason it wasn't too scary this time round (maybe since it was in the daytime), but It sure as hell isn't pleasant, I hate this crap


that's sleep paralysis.  Our body does it every night we go to sleep, so that we don't thrash around in our sleep, but sometimes your mind becomes aware and you'll experience a pseudo dream like (sometimes more, sometimes less) state in which you feel trapped in your sleeping body while your mind is awake.  This varies depending on your own personal factors and how tired you are going to sleep.  It tends to happen either at the beginning of a sleep (particularly when you're very exhausted, but this doesn't have to be the case) or when you're waking up in the morning (especially when you're getting past the standard 8 hours or if you take a nap shortly after waking up from sleep)


----------



## Vieope (Jan 2, 2006)

_
I slept for 5 hours, didnt dream at all, woke up and slept again. The first dream happened and I woke up, wrote something about it and went back to the second dream. I was not lucid in any of them but they were very vivid. 


The first dream was kinda dull, I was sitting down in front of the mall in my city talking to a friend that I rarely see. Then I asked him what was the date, he didnt know so I started to run between people in the mall, asking everybody what was the date and nobody knew. Finally I realized that I lost a flight that occurred five days ago.

The second dream was sweet. I was in one of the islands that are part of the United Kingdom talking to this beautiful blonde and we started to kiss, after a while she sad she had to go to this party and that her friend was about to pick her up. She asked me if I didnt want to go and I said that I couldnt since I didnt have an invitation, turn out that the party was in the house of one of my aunts. We entered a boat heading to London or somewhere near it and while in the middle of the trip one of the passengers looks to an iceberg and says "It is kinda cold" and laughs. Somehow I am in a car, in a place that looks like my town but it is London and we are about to get robbed when someone gets out of there fast and we are in front of the gate of the house. Turns out the house is a huge mansion, dark with long corridors. There I talk to a lot of members of my family and exhausted I sit at a table in the kitchen. I look back and see that are many people playing tennis, soccer and other sports in a field behind me, I go there and when I am heading back towards the house I see this dog sleeping, gray dog. I get closer and the animal that seemed like a dog is a huge werewolf chained in the neck, he stands up, huge and screams not exactly in my direction but to something behind me, although there was nothing there. While I stay there panicking in fear, my aunt looks at me and says "It is for protection", a girl by her side says "Yeah" and nobody but me seems to care about the animal. 
_


----------



## silencer (Jan 2, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> that's sleep paralysis.  Our body does it every night we go to sleep, so that we don't thrash around in our sleep, but sometimes your mind becomes aware and you'll experience a pseudo dream like (sometimes more, sometimes less) state in which you feel trapped in your sleeping body while your mind is awake.  This varies depending on your own personal factors and how tired you are going to sleep.  It tends to happen either at the beginning of a sleep (particularly when you're very exhausted, but this doesn't have to be the case) or when you're waking up in the morning (especially when you're getting past the standard 8 hours or if you take a nap shortly after waking up from sleep)



Yea sorry I should have mentioned more detail. I knew I was asleep yet my mind was awake....the wierd thing was my eyes were closed but I could see my room. and that happens every time this happens...it happens regularly unfortunately


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've had sleep paralysis since sometime in my teens.  By now I've gotten pretty used to it.  When I was younger I experienced the "old hag" syndrome, where there would be an evil presense in the room with me.  I've seen some seriously disturbing shit, but mostly nowadays when I have it I'm just stuck in my body and any precense I am aware is just in my head.  I'm accustomed to it enough that I can just relax and drift into a dream or if I'm not prepared for it I might panic.  My girlfriend periodically wakes me up saying I'm gasping for breath or jumping in my sleep which generally means she's waking me up from sleep paralysis.  I have it almost on a nightly basis, although it does go away from time to time for a few weeks and then show back up with a vengence.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 2, 2006)

The "old hag" syndrome because this is a shared nightmare across the world across cultures, and they all seem to share a similar "presense" during their sleep paralysis, typically being a demon or an old fat lady.  In history along with wet dreams, sleep paralysis meant a demon (incubus or succubus) had visited you in your sleep and either had sex with you (wet dreams) or sat on your chest (sleep paralysis).  It's often considered a phenomenon because cultures seemingly unconnected share the same representation of what this presense is.  In my experience it's whatever you make it, and is nothing but a manifestation of what you would not want around your body when you're left vulnerable and is a common "what if" scenario if you become paralyzed (particularly in a dream like state)

I've had pretty limited old hag syndrom, but I've had these things happen, and they're so scary because they feel so real and you're paralyzed, victom to whatever they do to you:

I've had a group of ghosts align the sides of my bed staring down at me

I've had the grim reaper enter my room and stab me in the chest

I've seen blood cover the wall imprinted with hand prints


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2006)

that sucks crono... 

i used to be able to control my dreams sometimes it was something i read n tried forever then i started having dreams that i wanted. (not sex dreams   hanging out with arnold stuff like that) then i went on a medication and didn't dream or didn't remember my dreams for years. i dream a lot now so maybe i could conjur dreams again. last night before i went to sleep i thought about what i wanted to dream for like an hr... i don't remember dreaming at all.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 3, 2006)

I took Ambien and Talwin and Zanaflex just now, everythin sounds distorted from the tv so my mind is turning it into a family fight sleep outside finally the Mom is saying "You two will stay out under the stars."  They say "bullshit not so the Buzzuerg can find us and take all of our fluids and reinstall bio-gell even though our CNS still reacts with it, sometimes it overreacts and you end up jack crackin the dude in front of you inline cause a simple shuffle foot forward command had crossed with an immediate and intense turn eyes command which was triggered by the dashing dame in aisle 0 but instead switched track like a railcar and headed to your foot tossing it straight into the mans frills for thrills beneth the hills real estate.  Well thogh my good man you lucked at the same instant when the shuffle signal to you feet hit your eyes and you fluttered as though startled by the ravishing broad who takes this as a sign of interest by a gentleman, since generally most men stare.


----------



## MyK (Jan 3, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I took Ambien and Talwin and Zanaflex just now, everythin sounds distorted from the tv so my mind is turning it into a family fight sleep outside finally the Mom is saying "You two will stay out under the stars."  They say "bullshit not so the Buzzuerg can find us and take all of our fluids and reinstall bio-gell even though our CNS still reacts with it, sometimes it overreacts and you end up jack crackin the dude in front of you inline cause a simple shuffle foot forward command had crossed with an immediate and intense turn eyes command which was triggered by the dashing dame in aisle 0 but instead switched track like a railcar and headed to your foot tossing it straight into the mans frills for thrills beneth the hills real estate.  Well thogh my good man you lucked at the same instant when the shuffle signal to you feet hit your eyes and you fluttered as though startled by the ravishing broad who takes this as a sign of interest by a gentleman, since generally most men stare.




I was just gonna say that! thats sooo weird!! huh!


----------



## lioness (Mar 2, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yeah more than two words
> 
> Can you post your dreams here? I would like to read them.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=58283_



hmmmm.  don't really like feeling exposed like that.   

however,

i am curious about some things.

i'll have to 'test the water' and see what people are thinking around here.  i don't really have many answers.  

i DO have many many questions...


----------



## maniclion (Mar 2, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I took Ambien and Talwin and Zanaflex just now, everythin sounds distorted from the tv so my mind is turning it into a family fight sleep outside finally the Mom is saying "You two will stay out under the stars."  They say "bullshit not so the Buzzuerg can find us and take all of our fluids and reinstall bio-gell even though our CNS still reacts with it, sometimes it overreacts and you end up jack crackin the dude in front of you inline cause a simple shuffle foot forward command had crossed with an immediate and intense turn eyes command which was triggered by the dashing dame in aisle 0 but instead switched track like a railcar and headed to your foot tossing it straight into the mans frills for thrills beneth the hills real estate.  Well thogh my good man you lucked at the same instant when the shuffle signal to you feet hit your eyes and you fluttered as though startled by the ravishing broad who takes this as a sign of interest by a gentleman, since generally most men stare.


thIS DUDE NEEDS TO STAY OFF OF THE DURGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> thIS DUDE NEEDS TO STAY OFF OF THE DURGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 2, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> hmmmm.  don't really like feeling exposed like that.


_Look who doesnt have all those words anymore.  _


----------



## lioness (Mar 2, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Look who doesnt have all those words anymore.  _



yep.  you found the key.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 2, 2006)

Anybody ever heard of a drug called DMT...


----------



## Nate K (Mar 2, 2006)

There are Lucid dreaming glasses that you wear that flash a light when you enter REM (rapid eye movement) sleep and you can acknowledge that while you are sleeping because you know it is going to happen.  Then you can begin to controll what happens in you dream.


----------



## lioness (Mar 2, 2006)

Anyone here experience Astral Projection?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 3, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> Anyone here experience Astral Projection?


I'm not sure on this.  Sleep paralysis is supposedly a good gate into OBE's, and I've experienced floating out of my body while feeling completely concious, but who's not to say that that was just a dream?  It's hard to distinguish the difference between a dream and a memory of something that really has happened, in that the dream is no more or less real than the coke I remember drinking 5 minutes ago.  

I've read enough about Astral projection/OBE that it might have influenced a dream about it.  So it's hard to say.  My sleep paralysis and lucid dreaming felt much more real than that did in that I can say I was myself during the events.  I woke up from the "OBE" with a jolt, sweating, and with my heart racing as it would had I just experienced it, but I'm still not convinced, I'm not even convinced they exist at all. I kind of think it's just a common theme for lucid dreaming.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 3, 2006)

I had sleep paralysis today when I took a nap.  It was only for a minute or so, and I could remeber seeing the room, even though my eyes were closed.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 3, 2006)

Every time i cut out mega man multivitamins for a week or whatever, and start them over, i get HORRIBLE OBE's. Absolutely terrifying night tremors as well, that shit is scary.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 4, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I took Ambien and Talwin and Zanaflex just now, everythin sounds distorted from the tv so my mind is turning it into a family fight sleep outside finally the Mom is saying "You two will stay out under the stars."  They say "bullshit not so the Buzzuerg can find us and take all of our fluids and reinstall bio-gell even though our CNS still reacts with it, sometimes it overreacts and you end up jack crackin the dude in front of you inline cause a simple shuffle foot forward command had crossed with an immediate and intense turn eyes command which was triggered by the dashing dame in aisle 0 but instead switched track like a railcar and headed to your foot tossing it straight into the mans frills for thrills beneth the hills real estate.  Well thogh my good man you lucked at the same instant when the shuffle signal to you feet hit your eyes and you fluttered as though startled by the ravishing broad who takes this as a sign of interest by a gentleman, since generally most men stare.


I just realized that this was written while I was practically asleep, I don't remember writing it at all.  It came from my subconcious mind......


----------



## lioness (Mar 4, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I just realized that this was written while I was practically asleep, I don't remember writing it at all.  It came from my subconcious mind......




does it make any sense to you now?

or

are you as confused as the rest of us?

were you observing this?  creating this?  participating in this?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 4, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> does it make any sense to you now?
> 
> or
> 
> ...


It makes perfect sense now that I remember who I was reading that night, William S. Burroughs.  I must have gotten caught in a writing mode similar to his and just let my mind empty about an event that occured to me earlier that day.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 4, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> It makes perfect sense now that I remember who I was reading that night, William S. Burroughs.  I must have gotten caught in a writing mode similar to his and just let my mind empty about an event that occured to me earlier that day.




Let me get some of whatever you're on.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 4, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Anybody ever heard of a drug called DMT...


_

Funny, I read a book about it a few days ago while I was reading a few books for the university. It was not a book about drug abuse but about DMT possible psychotherapeutic properties in helping patients dealing with problems, some psychologists tried to use it like prozac but it was never approved for hospital use because it is not totally safe. I dont know anything about party drugs, ask maniclion if you want to know something.  

Anyway..

DMT, the active ingredient in plants that are used in latin america by tribes for shamanistic reasons is just extremely potent. Did you know that it is the only endogenous psychedelic we know? That means we produce it in our bodies as well but it is released only in a few occasions. It is stored in the pineal gland and it is closely related to melatonin and seratonin. Now the cool part about it, it is only released when a person is born, suffers near death experience or death itself. 

It means that people that take this drug usually have a sense of dying and talking to other beings, they can call it angels or aliens. Some psychologists think that due a malfunction in the brain, DMT is released in ordinary occasions leading many to think they were abducted by aliens in spaceships. 

I never tried it but if you do be aware, it is strong as hell. _


----------



## lioness (Mar 4, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> 
> Funny, I read a book about it a few days ago while I was reading a few books for the university. It was not a book about drug abuse but about DMT possible psychotherapeutic properties in helping patients dealing with problems, some psychologists tried to use it like prozac but it was never approved for hospital use because it is not totally safe. I dont know anything about party drugs, ask maniclion if you want to know something.
> 
> ...



whoa!

is this an _ingredient_ in something which someone might take for sleep?

or

is it a 'drug'...and if you're taking it...you _know_ you're taking it?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 4, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> whoa!
> 
> is this an _ingredient_ in something which someone might take for sleep?
> 
> ...


_Drug, occurs in many plants and in many animals including humans. No, it is not a supplement, unless you think lsd is too weak and you need a supplement for it. 

Well you definitely going to know you took it. It acts really fast and dont last more than a few minutes but you feel like going through a tunnel and talking to other beings. Not always, I read that some people feel like looking down earth from space or something fucked up like that. Most people relate similar beings, usually in the shape of insects, that is why many ancient civilizations have those weird gods. Do you know the ones I am talking about?

It is only legal in a few countries, including my country or in the city of amsterdam because it is used by the some religions and different philosophies. I think it can be dangerous if your mind is not ready that is why I never tried it or any other drug, I think am not stable enough and I guess a possible nervous breakdown would happen. 
_


----------



## Vieope (Mar 4, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I remember who I was reading that night, William S. Burroughs.


_Damn it. I didnt read naked lunch yet.  _


----------



## lioness (Mar 4, 2006)

_This is one of the many questions I have:

When a person experiences an OBE...is it a hallucination?

OR

Is it an *opening* of the mind?  _ 

or...(just thinking out loud now)...are SOME of these experiences hallucinations...and SOME real?  

Our brains only use a small fraction of what they are capable of.  I just wonder sometimes...if we stop having the ideas imposed upon us...ideas of what IS possible...and what IS NOT possible...  maybe we are capable of far more than we realize.

BUT

Then some whackos go and   about something they make up for attention.  So, the people who've had actual experiences are put in that category too.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 4, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> 
> Funny, I read a book about it a few days ago while I was reading a few books for the university. It was not a book about drug abuse but about DMT possible psychotherapeutic properties in helping patients dealing with problems, some psychologists tried to use it like prozac but it was never approved for hospital use because it is not totally safe. I dont know anything about party drugs, ask maniclion if you want to know something.
> 
> ...




Ya, I wrote a paper about DMT back in the day...Unfortanetly I don't remember a whole lot about it.  I do know that scientists believe that because we do create DMT in our body, people who think that they have been ubducted(sp) by aliens may just be producing too much DMT.  The drug is supposedly very strong and many people actually change their whole outlook on life after taking it.   

Here is a little bit of info on DMT http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethyltryptamine



Check out some of the testimonials of people that were on the drug here http://deoxy.org/hs_cehn.htm 

This stuff sounds so crazy, I wanna take some.  I mean, I've done acid and schrooms and never even came close to seeing and feeling what these people do while on DMT.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 4, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I just realized that this was written while I was practically asleep, I don't remember writing it at all. It came from my subconcious mind......


 

i heard this straight from the horse's mouth it's not a rumor. a well known author wrote a popular book (that later became a movie) in one night during a blackout and had no idea he had written a book that night.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2006)

It is kind of funny I noticed this thread because just two nights ago I was in like half sleep/half away paralysis. When I was able to move I yelled and jumped right out of bed and ran out my room I was so freaked out. It felt like my body was floating up when I couldn't move. It is like my body was still in sleep mode but my mind was awake. 

Another interesting thing happens to me occasionally. I'll be laying in bed trying to go to sleep and all of the sudden I get the feeling in falling rapidly. Weird.

Do any of you guys have reoccuring dreams? Or dreams with a very similar scenario?


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, I just read alot of stuff from that DMT website. After reading what the experiences are like, it reminds me ALOT of the anime movie Akira.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Wow, I just read alot of stuff from that DMT website. After reading what the experiences are like, it reminds me ALOT of the anime movie Akira.




Crazy shit, isn't it.  The topic of DMT really interests me, it's amazing that very few people have heard of the drug before.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 5, 2006)

Here are some more detailed reports of DMT users...I couldn't imagine feeling what these people felt, it just sounds so crazy.http://dmt.lycaeum.org/reports/reports.html


----------



## Vieope (Mar 5, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> This stuff sounds so crazy, I wanna take some.  I mean, I've done acid and schrooms and never even came close to seeing and feeling what these people do while on DMT.


_What happened in the mushroom trip?_


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 5, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What happened in the mushroom trip?_





Well, I've done mushrooms a few different times, and all were different experiences but only once did I see a bunch of crazy shit.  For me, mushrooms just made me think of crazy shit and laugh, kind of like pot but x 1000, but one time I actually saw some stuff that was very cool.  I think it was the second time I tried it, I went to a friends cabin (way out in the middle of fucking no where) and we took the schrooms on the car ride.  As we were pulling up to the cabin I started feeling a bit strange and realized that they were kicking in, as did everyone else.  When I got out of the car I could barely walk, but it wasn't a bad feeling, it actually felt very nice.  Anyways, I started to walk toward this field and the coolest thing started too happen; the grass started changing colors on me, red, green, blue, orange, yellow and so on.  I sat down, lit up a smoke and just watched the grass....it was so unbelievable.  Then I laid back and started looking at the clouds, and the same thing started too happen; the clouds started changing colors on me and moving real fast.  This was so great and I decided I had to tell someone, as I did that it all went away, so I went inside the cabin where they had started a fire in the fireplace.  Before I knew it, I sat at that damn fireplace for 4 hours watching the flames dance and make different animals and people and shapes, there was so much going on in those flames. I sat there, smoked a full pack of cigarettes and thought about my life.  It was the only time I had what I would call a "life changing moment", I actually learned a lot about myself that day.  


That was my fun day, there were more things going on but I'm not a very good writer and couldn't possibly write what was going on in my head.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 5, 2006)

_You see that is a strong experience, I cant handle all that, looking at the fire for hours..

I will continue drinking only alcohol.   _


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 5, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You see that is a strong experience, I cant handle all that, looking at the fire for hours..
> 
> I will continue drinking only alcohol.   _




Yes, it was a strong experience.  I could only imagine what smoking some DMT would be like though.  I love how all that shit happens in the matter of like 15 minutes, man what a powerfull drug.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Crazy shit, isn't it.  The topic of DMT really interests me, it's amazing that very few people have heard of the drug before.




Yeah I know. I am really interesting in this stuff. I have trouble trying to read long articles but this stuff is so interesting I read about it for like a half hour.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Well, I've done mushrooms a few different times, and all were different experiences but only once did I see a bunch of crazy shit.  For me, mushrooms just made me think of crazy shit and laugh, kind of like pot but x 1000, but one time I actually saw some stuff that was very cool.  I think it was the second time I tried it, I went to a friends cabin (way out in the middle of fucking no where) and we took the schrooms on the car ride.  As we were pulling up to the cabin I started feeling a bit strange and realized that they were kicking in, as did everyone else.  When I got out of the car I could barely walk, but it wasn't a bad feeling, it actually felt very nice.  Anyways, I started to walk toward this field and the coolest thing started too happen; the grass started changing colors on me, red, green, blue, orange, yellow and so on.  I sat down, lit up a smoke and just watched the grass....it was so unbelievable.  Then I laid back and started looking at the clouds, and the same thing started too happen; the clouds started changing colors on me and moving real fast.  This was so great and I decided I had to tell someone, as I did that it all went away, so I went inside the cabin where they had started a fire in the fireplace.  Before I knew it, I sat at that damn fireplace for 4 hours watching the flames dance and make different animals and people and shapes, there was so much going on in those flames. I sat there, smoked a full pack of cigarettes and thought about my life.  It was the only time I had what I would call a "life changing moment", I actually learned a lot about myself that day.
> 
> 
> That was my fun day, there were more things going on but I'm not a very good writer and couldn't possibly write what was going on in my head.



I want to experiment with things like shrooms and lsd but I'm a very anxious person when it comes to health. I think I would be too worried to enjoy it. Then again, maybe I would.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I want to experiment with things like shrooms and lsd but I'm a very anxious person when it comes to health. I think I would be too worried to enjoy it. Then again, maybe I would.




Well, I would suggest schrooms.  Acid is really bad for you and to be quite honest, I liked schrooms a lot better than acid.  Ecstasy(sp) is also very cool, although that is also really bad for you.  I tried most drugs back in my highschool days, don't regret it for one second, but i'm pretty straight edge now.  Alcohol works just fine for me now.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Well, I would suggest schrooms.  Acid is really bad for you and to be quite honest, I liked schrooms a lot better than acid.  Ecstasy(sp) is also very cool, although that is also really bad for you.  I tried most drugs back in my highschool days, don't regret it for one second, but i'm pretty straight edge now.  Alcohol works just fine for me now.



Yeah I stay away from pretty much everything. I only drink on occasion. I read that DMT occurs naturally in the human body. I am curious if there is some way to release DMT naturally.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Yeah I stay away from pretty much everything. I only drink on occasion. I read that DMT occurs naturally in the human body. I am curious if there is some way to release DMT naturally.



Not quite sure if you can release it naturally.  My guess would be no.  It would be cool if you could though.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Not quite sure if you can release it naturally.  My guess would be no.  It would be cool if you could though.



I think there may be fuctions of the human body that we don't know about.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I think there may be fuctions of the human body that we don't know about.



Yeppers


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 5, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> _This is one of the many questions I have:
> 
> When a person experiences an OBE...is it a hallucination?
> 
> ...


I think the answer's up for interpretation and personal experience, but I don't think the answer is linear enough to answer yes or no to either of those questions.  It brings up the whole "What is considered real" point, which can either be a hippy rambling or a philosophical view on life.  So it depends on where you stand there and what argument is being presented, because sure enough there's enough of both.  In my experience, it's been about very vivid dreams and some unexplainable, very spiritual experiences.  But I'm still grounded.  I don't think the Matrix is real or hug trees rambling on about people's energy, but I'm a more optimistic person because even if nothing else I'm still enjoying a form of meditation that makes me relax and at peace.


----------



## lioness (Mar 5, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> ...In my experience, it's been about very vivid dreams and some unexplainable, very spiritual experiences...



I like what you said, "...some unexplainable, very spiritual experiences..."   

That is what I experienced...exactly.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 18, 2006)

ba shiggy dump


----------



## EricCamper (Mar 19, 2006)

Cool...a OBE thread.......Well...Here is my little clip

When I was a kid I had LOTS of night terror.....Or nightmares...But worse..Would not sleep for perhaps a week or two.....Which by the way...is very bad for the body...lol....I would probably fall asleep for minutes at a time.....which probably kept me from just dying......anyways...I saw someone about it and they recommended something like a hypnotic therapy and then came along lucidity....I became so fascinated with it ..I got some books and started reading...Most people need a trigger......And a lot of people probably have Lucid dreams....BUT...they either wake up immediatly because they actually get dizzy...COMMON symptom.....or do not realize they  what is happening.....MY TRIGGER.....was writing a C on my hand.....so throughout the day....I saw it...it rubbed on my clothes...etc...It wasa pin in the ass....BUT...when you are dreaming....and you see the C is MISSING...BAM...it hits you.......Again....you wake up........

My problem when I was little was that I COULD NOT WAKE UP....and my night terrors sucked and scared me to death....then I was just scared to sleep....Kinda freddy like huh...but true.....So...I had to develop a WAK UP TRIGGER....which I still have to this day....It is BLINKING my eyes...In dreams ...YOU DONT BLINK....at least I dont...And you dream in black and white....which is another thing that you develop is color.....But once I got passed the dizzy thing...and I did that by spinning in my dream....hehe.....It was another trigger thing.....but it could be ANYTHING.....snapping your fingers....clicking your heels...whatever your bag is baby......It is like adding years to your life......but in a cool dream like world........And...hehe...there are a lot of things you will go through......Well....Sex....hehe....Be careful.....in the beginning....It will be messy...Think about it.....And do not got to a bar in YOUR DREAM and use the bathroom.....But....these are things you will develop.....So...There is Lucidity 101...sort of....It will be different for most and I actually only know one person that can do it also......I love to fly.....Drive cars reaaly fast.....and have shit just appear at my will......And be careful...or you could end up like Dennis Quaid.......Name that movie folks...hehe

Later

Eric


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2006)

Opening the mind is like entering the matrix.  There is a collective concious world beyond the physical world.  A very rare group of people enter this world and can view your own private conciousness while in a dream state.  They can steal information and control you, or use it for good to help you.


----------



## MyK (Mar 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Opening the mind is like entering the matrix.  There is a collective concious world beyond the physical world.  A very rare group of people enter this world and can view your own private conciousness while in a dream state.  They can steal information and control you, or use it for good to help you.



do you mean the collective UNconscious??


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> do you mean the collective UNconscious??




I'll make you unconcious.


----------



## MyK (Mar 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'll make you unconcious.



I have to admit, your posts do have that effect on me!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> I have to admit, your posts do have that effect on me!


----------



## MyK (Mar 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>




_EMOWNED!!~!~~!!~!~!!_


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 20, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> _EMOWNED!!~!~~!!~!~!!_


----------



## maniclion (Mar 20, 2006)

I had a very out of this world dream last night.  I was running through the halls of this Grand Palace with walls of mother of pearl and a glass ceiling you could see the sky was a swirling color pallette with three moons of green, red and orange of varied sizes.  The layout was the same as my home, my old high school, the ship I was stationed on and the neighborhood I live in.  I knew my way around everywhere but I was lost, where there should have been a door was a painting of one of my memories if I stepped into it I would drop into a completely different section of my mind and the palace would either grow taller or wider.  It was so surreal....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 20, 2006)

Is it normal to not remember much of your life? I mean long term and short term.  Like, I dont remember anything from grade school, nothing save for 2 memories of being younger, like, before grade school, and very little of what happens to me on a day to day basis. Ill remember SOME things, and sometimes, life seems really fake to me, like, I could just be unplugged from my body and be gone, or something like that.. i dunno 

I have had that sleep paralysis... Idk, i thought Id just throw this out there


----------



## lioness (Mar 21, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Is it normal to not remember much of your life? I mean long term and short term.  Like, I dont remember anything from grade school, nothing save for 2 memories of being younger, like, before grade school, and very little of what happens to me on a day to day basis. Ill remember SOME things, and sometimes, life seems really fake to me, like, I could just be unplugged from my body and be gone, or something like that.. i dunno
> 
> I have had that sleep paralysis... Idk, i thought Id just throw this out there




Maybe much of your life in an 'illusion'.  Mine was...until a few years ago.  

I 'woke up' a few years ago...and now my life is completely real.  I remember everything.  I look back and my beliefs and relationships...they were mostly an illusion...like I was playing the part in somebody else's movie.  I was in a fog...similar to what you describe.  

I hear what you are saying.  I hope you find your reality.  

You probably have no idea what I just said...huh? 

LOL    Nobody else does either...


----------



## lioness (Mar 21, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I had a very out of this world dream last night.  I was running through the halls of this Grand Palace with walls of mother of pearl and a glass ceiling you could see the sky was a swirling color pallette with three moons of green, red and orange of varied sizes.  The layout was the same as my home, my old high school, the ship I was stationed on and the neighborhood I live in.  I knew my way around everywhere but I was lost, where there should have been a door was a painting of one of my memories if I stepped into it I would drop into a completely different section of my mind and the palace would either grow taller or wider.  It was so surreal....




That is amazing!   

There is probably a lot more to that dream than you realize!   Wouldn't it be cool if you could make that _dream _into a movie...and just pick up where you left off each night...


----------



## maniclion (Mar 22, 2006)

I just watched a movie about lucid dreaming called 'MirrorMask' put out by the Jim Henson Company (Labrinth/Dark Crystal) it was beyond surreal...


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 22, 2006)

True Story,


Last night I turned my light off and went to sleep.


Then I woke up 4 hours later and the Light was on...


----------



## MyK (Mar 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story,
> 
> 
> Last night I turned my light off and went to sleep.
> ...



sorry about that!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 22, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I just watched a movie about lucid dreaming called 'MirrorMask' put out by the Jim Henson Company (Labrinth/Dark Crystal) it was beyond surreal...


_Neil Gaiman. I read one of his books and a few graphic novels, pretty good but he likes too much things about gods, angels, fairies and other mystical beings. _


----------



## lioness (Mar 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story,
> 
> 
> Last night I turned my light off and went to sleep.
> ...




 

Ditto that story!  I've had some unexplainable things happen in the last 2 years...since I moved in this house.  I used to think people who said things like you wrote...were trying to get attention.  

Now.......  I just don't know.    

Anything else ever happen?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 22, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> Ditto that story!  I've had some unexplainable things happen in the last 2 years...since I moved in this house.  I used to think people who said things like you wrote...were trying to get attention.
> 
> Now.......  I just don't know.
> 
> Anything else ever happen?


_What kind of unexplainable things? 

_


----------



## maniclion (Mar 22, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Neil Gaiman. I read one of his books and a few graphic novels, pretty good but he likes too much things about gods, angels, fairies and other mystical beings. _


You definitely should see the movie, it puts you in a whole other realm of fantasy.


----------



## lioness (Mar 22, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What kind of unexplainable things?
> 
> _




There you go again...asking me questions I don't like to answer in front of the masses...


----------



## Vieope (Mar 22, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> There you go again...asking me questions I don't like to answer in front of the masses...


 

_Anyone else with unexplainable things happening around the house at night? _


----------



## Vieope (Mar 22, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> You definitely should see the movie, it puts you in a whole other realm of fantasy.


_I will see it.  _


----------



## lioness (Mar 22, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What kind of unexplainable things?
> 
> _




Ok.  Here's one:

I had a new puppy...beagle.  I was sitting at my computer, in my bedroom...and he was sleeping at my feet.  He had never barked at things yet.  All of the sudden his head pops up and he stands up with his tail sticking straight out.  He starts barking his head off!!!!!!  He's looking at the corner of my bathroom.  It's late...midnight or so.  Then he starts running around the house and coming back...sticking his rear up in the air and BARKING.  At 1st...he was in strong stance...sort of protective.  By now...he's playing around...with the thin air...in the corner of my bedroom.  I'm frozen at my computer by now!!  

All of the sudden he darts under my bed...sticking his nose out...and peeking at the same spot. 

Then...holy sh*t...he starts following something around my room!!! 

I RAN out of my house...went in to the backyard and called this guy I know who believes in strange things and wouldn't think I was drunk or something.  

Buddy comes TEARING out of the back door and jumps in my lap.  After about 30 minutes...my friend convinces me to go back inside.  I go in...and Buddy WILL NOT go back in my room.  He usually slept next to my bed.  That night...he lay down outside my bedroom door. 

NO WAY am I gonna sleep in the room....I grab my blankets and pillows and go downstairs to sleep.

That was the 1st time.

_I know...I know_... probably mice in the wall or a bug flying around...  That's what I used to think.  I have NO idea what happened.

More stuff to.  More weird.


----------



## lioness (Mar 22, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I just watched a movie about lucid dreaming called 'MirrorMask' put out by the Jim Henson Company (Labrinth/Dark Crystal) it was beyond surreal...





			
				Vieope said:
			
		

> _I will see it.  _




Me too.


----------



## MyK (Mar 22, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> Ditto that story!  I've had some unexplainable things happen in the last 2 years...since I moved in this house.  I used to think people who said things like you wrote...were trying to get attention.
> 
> Now.......  I just don't know.
> 
> *Anything else ever happen*?




OMG!!

this on time, I fell asleep watching TV, and when I woke up, there was a different show on!!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 22, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> Ditto that story!  I've had some unexplainable things happen in the last 2 years...since I moved in this house.  I used to think people who said things like you wrote...were trying to get attention.
> 
> Now.......  I just don't know.
> 
> Anything else ever happen?




Me?? Do things for attention??   


Anyways, yeah...


I don't know if I sleep walk and turn the light on, but it's not going to turn on unless you turn the switch, which like rotates on the back of it.  Sooo.... yeah, what happened to you?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 22, 2006)

heres the trailer.
http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/mirrormask.html


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 22, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> Ok.  Here's one:
> 
> I had a new puppy...beagle.  I was sitting at my computer, in my bedroom...and he was sleeping at my feet.  He had never barked at things yet.  All of the sudden his head pops up and he stands up with his tail sticking straight out.  He starts barking his head off!!!!!!  He's looking at the corner of my bathroom.  It's late...midnight or so.  Then he starts running around the house and coming back...sticking his rear up in the air and BARKING.  At 1st...he was in strong stance...sort of protective.  By now...he's playing around...with the thin air...in the corner of my bedroom.  I'm frozen at my computer by now!!
> 
> ...





True Story,

This is a farily routine poltergeist visitation.  It usually lures an animal or child with a glowing orb.  The glowing orb flying around the room.  It then metomorphs it's ectoplasmic energy into its true form, and this is what scared the puppy out of the house.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Mar 22, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> heres the trailer.
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/mirrormask.html



heres the movie

http://ts.searching.com/torrent/530508/MirrorMask_LiMiTED_DVDRip_XviD_NeDiVx_www_descargasweb_net


----------



## Vieope (Mar 22, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> Ok.  Here's one:
> 
> I had a new puppy...beagle.  I was sitting at my computer, in my bedroom...and he was sleeping at my feet.  He had never barked at things yet.  All of the sudden his head pops up and he stands up with his tail sticking straight out.  He starts barking his head off!!!!!!  He's looking at the corner of my bathroom.  It's late...midnight or so.  Then he starts running around the house and coming back...sticking his rear up in the air and BARKING.  At 1st...he was in strong stance...sort of protective.  By now...he's playing around...with the thin air...in the corner of my bedroom.  I'm frozen at my computer by now!!
> 
> ...



_Damn, I would never sleep in that room again. Well maybe not that night._


----------



## maniclion (Mar 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


What do MRI's of you tallywhacker have to do with invisible bein....nevermind.


----------



## lioness (Mar 22, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Damn, I would never sleep in that room again. Well maybe not that night._



I never believed in 'ghosts' until that night.  It happened a lot with the puppy!  About once a week, I'd pile all my blankets and camp out downstairs!  If Buddy wouldn't sleep in the room...either would I!  

One night...he was 'playing' with his invisible friend/friends downstairs...and I went up to do something...and when I came back down...there were 3 rocks in my family room!!!! They were about the size of golf balls...and Buddy was playing around with them.  

I was a flippin' mess!  I called a girlfriend in another state...I don't think she believed me.  I called my friend who believes in this sort of thing...he thought it was COOL...told me to calm down...said they weren't here to hurt me...or something bad would've happened.  

So, I tried to make peace with it all and accept it.  

I never really spoke of it to many people.  I'd try to bring it up...but when people gave me a 'blank' look...or acted like I was nuts...I just shut up.

Still sorting through it all.

????


----------



## lioness (Mar 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Me?? Do things for attention??
> 
> 
> Anyways, yeah...
> ...



misunderstood...I wasn't implying _you_ do this...just _people in general_... 

or so I thought.


----------



## lioness (Mar 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story,
> 
> This is a farily routine poltergeist visitation.  It usually lures an animal or child with a glowing orb.  The glowing orb flying around the room.  It then metomorphs it's ectoplasmic energy into its true form, and this is what scared the puppy out of the house.




Fairly routine for YOU maybe...but I never believed in ANYTHING like this!

Hey...what about long glowing lights...  one time...my room was filled with these lights...about 3-5 feet in lenght...about 2-6 inches in width.  they were all around my walls.  It was about 1 a.m.  I tried to take pics but nothing turned out...with and without flash.  

I only asked one person...he said some sort of vortex...but I didn't know the heck he was talking about.

My home is on a hill...near (possible on) Indian Burial Grounds...


----------



## lioness (Mar 22, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> What do MRI's of you tallywhacker have to do with invisible bein....nevermind.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 22, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> Fairly routine for YOU maybe...but I never believed in ANYTHING like this!
> 
> Hey...what about long glowing lights...  one time...my room was filled with these lights...about 3-5 feet in lenght...about 2-6 inches in width.  they were all around my walls.  It was about 1 a.m.  I tried to take pics but nothing turned out...with and without flash.
> 
> ...




I'd move if I where you.  You can move in with me.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 22, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> Fairly routine for YOU maybe...but I never believed in ANYTHING like this!
> 
> Hey...what about long glowing lights...  one time...my room was filled with these lights...about 3-5 feet in lenght...about 2-6 inches in width.  they were all around my walls.  It was about 1 a.m.  I tried to take pics but nothing turned out...with and without flash.
> 
> ...





Invest in some equipment.  Buy a few webcams, or wall mount cameras that connect using coax.  For the webcams, have a computer nearby to plug into using usb.  The coax can be run to a computer also if it has a tv tuner.

Now record 2 hours a night.  1 hour while you fall asleep, and the next hour after you fall asleep.  Fast forward through these when you get spare time.  Maybe you'll record an extraterrestrial visitor.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2006)

i've been having some OBE like experiences for a few weeks now, and each time I start to post about it I realize how crazy I sound so I stop posting it.  I'll post it sometime I have more time though. 

At the moment I'm gonna watch Mirror Mask.  Good find manic


----------



## lioness (Mar 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Invest in some equipment.  Buy a few webcams, or wall mount cameras that connect using coax.  For the webcams, have a computer nearby to plug into using usb.  The coax can be run to a computer also if it has a tv tuner.
> 
> Now record 2 hours a night.  1 hour while you fall asleep, and the next hour after you fall asleep.  Fast forward through these when you get spare time.  Maybe you'll record an extraterrestrial visitor.




What is coax?


----------



## lioness (Mar 22, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> i've been having some OBE like experiences for a few weeks now, and each time I start to post about it I realize how crazy I sound so I stop posting it.  I'll post it sometime I have more time though.
> 
> At the moment I'm gonna watch Mirror Mask.  Good find manic




TELL!   

Nobody seems overly critical or judgmental on this thread.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 23, 2006)

_Btw manic have you ever watched Pi? _


----------



## maniclion (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes I own Pi, I should watch it again.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 23, 2006)

:bounce:


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Yes I own Pi, I should watch it again.




Pi is so beautiful.  Whenver I see it, I touch myself.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 23, 2006)

I had a dream last night that Hitler cut my damn head off! 

I wonder what the hell that means.

And I had a dream that my dad's best friend shot and killed him.  

This ZMA shit is giving me evil dreams.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 23, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> Maybe much of your life in an 'illusion'.  Mine was...until a few years ago.
> 
> I 'woke up' a few years ago...and now my life is completely real.  I remember everything.  I look back and my beliefs and relationships...they were mostly an illusion...like I was playing the part in somebody else's movie.  I was in a fog...similar to what you describe.
> 
> ...



Ive gone through what seem to be stages in my consciousness, I guess. like I said, I remember almost nothing of my childhood, and about the same from Jr. High. Its only when I really started believing in Christ that I have the consciousness I do now... But even now, things dont seem quite so real.


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2006)

Last night I had a dream where I was driving down a road and there was a man walking right in my lane. I got up right behind him and then went to pass him. I was passing him but I was only gaining like one inch a second, it was horrible. Then all of the sudden I get flung away from my car into some dark tank of water or something. Then I'm in my bed and I sit up I see my room, it is very dark but there is some light, very litte though. There are green illuminating streams going all throughout my room, they are all connected to eachother. As this is going on I am stuck in sleep paralysis, trying to yell for someone to help me. I finally wake up with a yell and sit up like I did in my dream, but this time in reality. Wow, it was weird and I was really shaken up from it, it took me a while to settle down and go back to sleep.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 24, 2006)

True Story, there are many theories about sleep paralysis.  One is that Extraterestrials paralyze you while they do whatever it is they do.  Then leave.


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, there are many theories about sleep paralysis.  One is that Extraterestrials paralyze you while they do whatever it is they do.  Then leave.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 30, 2006)

_I saw an amazing movie. :bounce:

Philosophy, lucid dreaming.. well you really have to see it. I cant believe it was made 5 years ago and I just saw it now. It is called walking life. _


----------



## maniclion (Mar 30, 2006)

Jimi: I don't know man it seems like there's this little center in space that's just rotating. You know constantly rotating, and there's these souls on it, and you're sitting there like cattle at a water hole and there's no rap actually going on, there's no emotions that are strung out, so you're just sitting there and all of a sudden the next thing you know you'll be drawn to a certain thing and the light gets bright and you see stuff. A page being turned and you see yourself next to a Viet Cong. You know, a soldier being cut down. You arrive on the scene of a soldier being shot down and all of a sudden you feel like helping that soldier up, but you're feeling yourself held in another vibe. Another sense of that soldier. It seems like the soul of him you know and then you whisk back to the water hole or the oasis and you're sitting there and you're rapping again or something eating a banana cream pie and sitting on the gray hardwood benches and so forth and all of a sudden somebody calls out again. But this is without words. That whole scene, and all of a sudden the next thing you know you see yourself looking down at the left paw of the Sphinx and the tomb of King Blourrr and his friendly factions and these all night social workers with mattresses tied around their backs screaming, "Curb service! Curb service! Curb Service! Curb Service!" You know them with a third eye in the middle of the pyramid. Ah, then we find ourselves drifting across the desert sands dry as a bone but still going towards home and then finally things look up as Cleopatra is here giving you demands, and at the same time begging for fetishes. Invent something or else I'll kick your ass. Those kinds of scenes, a girl who claims to be Pio Cleopatra, Pio what? And all of a sudden the Hawaiian mountains open up and rise another thirteen thousand feet, and we go higher and higher, and Cleopatra has this beautiful raven hair and what are you supposed to do man except lay there and play the part. And so I'm laying there playing the part and a grape chokes me almost but I can't let the choke come out, because, you know, I have to be together right? So I say pttt groovy grape wine you have there Cleo. Ah hell, I mean let's get it on. Forget about that stuff back there and forget about you and your scene. Let's just go up in the hills and relax and live, no I have the conscience I must do this. I must do that, I must... Oh forget about it Cleo. Man, you're a woman, I'm a man, come out, let's get it on, let's go out and get ourselves a grape vine out in the valley somewhere on the side of Mt. Vesuvius or something. I don't know hell. No, no, no, my parents, my traditions, my snake. Ogh you bit me in the ass again you naughty asp. Then we found ourselves wrapped up in carpets which was fine, and here I am. See, sometimes it gets to be strenuous for instance like when you try and clean marijuana with steel, metallic tea strainers. Sin! Sin! *You die like a rabbit run over by a Mack truck, sin, but then again you threw away your wizard's hat and I got a book of matches in my back pocket.* We can... What's your name? I like you, you know what I mean?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 30, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I saw an amazing movie. :bounce:
> 
> Philosophy, lucid dreaming.. well you really have to see it. I cant believe it was made 5 years ago and I just saw it now. It is called *walking life.* _


Sweetness, I just got a 50" plasma tv so I'm gathering up all the visually stunning movies I can get.  I'm going to watch Mirrormask on it this weekend, did you see it yet?


----------



## lioness (Mar 30, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Jimi: I don't know man it seems like there's this little center in space that's just rotating. You know constantly rotating, and there's these souls on it, and you're sitting there like cattle at a water hole and there's no rap actually going on, there's no emotions that are strung out, so you're just sitting there and all of a sudden the next thing you know you'll be drawn to a certain thing and the light gets bright and you see stuff. A page being turned and you see yourself next to a Viet Cong. You know, a soldier being cut down. You arrive on the scene of a soldier being shot down and all of a sudden you feel like helping that soldier up, but you're feeling yourself held in another vibe. Another sense of that soldier. It seems like the soul of him you know and then you whisk back to the water hole or the oasis and you're sitting there and you're rapping again or something eating a banana cream pie and sitting on the gray hardwood benches and so forth and all of a sudden somebody calls out again. But this is without words. That whole scene, and all of a sudden the next thing you know you see yourself looking down at the left paw of the Sphinx and the tomb of King Blourrr and his friendly factions and these all night social workers with mattresses tied around their backs screaming, "Curb service! Curb service! Curb Service! Curb Service!" You know them with a third eye in the middle of the pyramid. Ah, then we find ourselves drifting across the desert sands dry as a bone but still going towards home and then finally things look up as Cleopatra is here ...............


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Sweetness, I just got a 50" plasma tv so I'm gathering up all the visually stunning movies I can get.  I'm going to watch Mirrormask on it this weekend, did you see it yet?


_
Awesome. 

No but I will find a way to see it this weekend. Btw do you watch the tv series Lost? _


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 31, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I saw an amazing movie. :bounce:
> 
> Philosophy, lucid dreaming.. well you really have to see it. I cant believe it was made 5 years ago and I just saw it now. It is called walking life. _


i watched this movie at the beginning of my lucid dreaming practice, along with Vanilla Sky and The Cell.  These movies, in addition to The Matrix believe it or not, are staples among the lucid dreaming community.  I think it was called "Waking Life" (not Walking Life, but it's been a while so I may be wrong), and it gave me a head ache watching it.  Admittedly the illusions were really cool, the warping in and out of conciousness during every day life part is dead on with the perspective of a lucid dreamer, but the babbling really didn't do it for me.  Nevertheless, I respect the movie for what it is and for the reason that most people like it, but it's a movie that didn't neccisarily become a hit with the entire target audience like it would seem it would


----------



## Vieope (Mar 31, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> i watched this movie at the beginning of my lucid dreaming practice, along with Vanilla Sky and The Cell.  These movies, in addition to The Matrix believe it or not, are staples among the lucid dreaming community.  I think it was called "Waking Life" (not Walking Life, but it's been a while so I may be wrong), and it gave me a head ache watching it.  Admittedly the illusions were really cool, the warping in and out of conciousness during every day life part is dead on with the perspective of a lucid dreamer, but the babbling really didn't do it for me.  Nevertheless, I respect the movie for what it is and for the reason that most people like it, but it's a movie that didn't neccisarily become a hit with the entire target audience like it would seem it would


_WTF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really liked it, specially all that philosophy talk, it didnt seem boring or pretentious and that usually happens with philosophy.  Well manic you have to watch it and tell us what you think. _


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 4, 2006)

I started watching Mirror Mask today.  Awesome movie, has lots of lucid dreaming and even some dream control.  Great find.  I'm surprised this movie isn't better known yet 

This was a cool read.  
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24798
It's a little lengthy though.  It discusses the history of lucid dreaming and talks about LeBerge, who's a big contributor and the source of alot of people's interest on the subject.  If I'm not mistaken he's still writing books about it, and created the now discontinued Nova Dreamer, which was a device used to help people induce lucid dreaming by giving them a signal during REM that they are dreaming.  I've actually purchased a generic brand and it should come in this weekend.  People from the boards that have used the Nova Dreamer say that they had their first LD on their first night using it.  It's not generally approved of by the community because some say it's "unnatural" and it's better if you can do it with your own will- the counter argument is that these people don't have the money or do not like the idea of others acquiring easily what others worked so hard to achieve.  I'll post the results as soon as I do it


----------



## MyK (Apr 5, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> I started watching Mirror Mask today.  Awesome movie, has lots of lucid dreaming and even some dream control.  Great find.  I'm surprised this movie isn't better known yet



I started watching it yesterday too!!   we could be twins! 


seriously though, it was kinda trippy I'd be really into it if I was like 12! I fell a sleep when the one guy was picking up all the jewels he could carry, so I have to finish it still before I can comment!


----------



## MyK (Apr 5, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Sweetness, I just got a 50" plasma tv so I'm gathering up all the *visually stunning movies *I can get.  I'm going to watch Mirrormask on it this weekend, did you see it yet?



Chronicles of Narnia is supposed to be good!


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 5, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> I started watching it yesterday too!!   we could be twins!
> 
> 
> seriously though, it was kinda trippy I'd be really into it if I was like 12! I fell a sleep when the one guy was picking up all the jewels he could carry, so I have to finish it still before I can comment!


i admit I didn't finish it  but I plan to soon

I liked it because it reminded me both of lucid dreaming but also of The Labyrinth, which is classic


----------



## maniclion (Apr 5, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> Chronicles of Narnia is supposed to be good!


Just bought that yesterday, my gf bought Brokeass Mountain


----------



## maniclion (Apr 6, 2006)

A how to on coping with Sleep Paralysis.

http://wiki.ehow.com/Cope-With-Sleep-Paralysis


----------



## MyK (Apr 6, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> *Just bought that yesterday*, my gf bought Brokeass Mountain



just finished DLing it 10 mins ago!

munich, memoirs of a geisha and Capote are also good new movies!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 6, 2006)

Last night I entered the Boardroom of the Shrills an Ancient Tribe from a distant moon fragment, they were a lifeform but of an energy type so they had to take over the body of an electronic component on Earth and then modify themselves with additional electronic components for appendages and heads and such.  They needed me to help them find a new way to melt down silicon to make solar cells to power there ship and keep their bodies charged.  I used a fast laser arm that scanned over a clump of silica heating it with each pass and at the same time I used varied frequencies of microwave and RF to further heat it, the laser help keep the heat uniform across the entire process.  They thanked me and we sat down to drink some wine from straws connected to bags like those camelbak drink things for hikers.  The whole dream seemed like hours but when I woke myself to turn off the tv I could hear in the background of the dream, I'd only been sleeping about 3 minutes.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 17, 2006)

_I was looking for a nice game and I found this adventure game, it is old  but people say it is one of the best games ever made. 

Download the trailer, you will understand why I mentioned it here. Did anyone play that?
http://media.pc.ign.com/media/010/010848/vids_1.html_


----------



## maniclion (Apr 17, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I was looking for a nice game and I found this adventure game, it is old  but people say it is one of the best games ever made.
> 
> Download the trailer, you will understand why I mentioned it here. Did anyone play that?
> http://media.pc.ign.com/media/010/010848/vids_1.html_


Looks pretty trippy, I rented one recently but didn't get much time to play it called Indigo Prophecy it seemed like a mind bender.


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> A how to on coping with Sleep Paralysis.
> 
> http://wiki.ehow.com/Cope-With-Sleep-Paralysis



After reading their discription of sleep paralysis it says it can last for a while(20 seconds) and you can open your eyes during it. Whenever I've had it, it only lasted for no more than 5 seconds and I don't remember having my eyes open. I guess some people can have it pretty bad.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 17, 2006)

I had it the other day but that's cause I took 1.25mg of Xanax and a couple Percocets.  I could open my eyes but my body didn't want to move.


----------



## fufu (Apr 17, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I had it the other day but that's cause I took 1.25mg of Xanax and a couple Percocets.  I could open my eyes but my body didn't want to move.



Have you experienced what they call the "Old Hag" or feeling like you are surrounded or being watched?


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 17, 2006)

I feel like my eyes have opened before, but I don't think they did in reality because I've also been convinced that I'd moved my arms before but my gf says I didn't do anything.  Once I even thought I was slapping her in her face to wake me up but she didn't (some would call this an OBE but I'm not convinced).  Whenever I do feel like I open my eyes I see the room, but usually with slight distortions (again, very OBE like).  For instance, I open my eyes and see the TV might be on, but I see strange colorful blurs on it instead of an image, and I can hear sounds from it, but when I wake up for real the TV's not on.  Just last night for some reason I opened my eyes and focused intently on a faraway spot on the wall, which when I look at it now the details I was looking at are not there and wouldn't be able to see from the position I was on anyway.  This whole time I'm experiencing very vivid sleep paralysis.  I have no explanation for it, it was just a weird dream, but it's a reoccuring one and one that cultures all over the world throughout time have experienced 

As far as the old hag syndrome I used to experience it, but once I became more educated on it and discovered that nothing that my mind creates can harm me it has become alot more in my control.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 17, 2006)

_manic I saw mirror mask, awesome. _


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 17, 2006)

my lucid dreaming inducing gadget came in the mail today.  Unfortunately I wasn't here when it was delivered so I gotta wait till tomorrow and pick it up at the office.  Tit says the whole idea of buying something like this reminds her of Napolean Dynamite when they bought the time travel kit   I'll post what happens when I get to use it, I've been waiting 2 weeks so I can't wait


----------



## maniclion (Apr 17, 2006)

I forgot I watched Vanilla Sky the other day that was such a freaky lucid dream.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 17, 2006)

Which device did you get Crono?


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> my lucid dreaming inducing gadget came in the mail today.  Unfortunately I wasn't here when it was delivered so I gotta wait till tomorrow and pick it up at the office.  Tit says the whole idea of buying something like this reminds her of Napolean Dynamite when they bought the time travel kit   I'll post what happens when I get to use it, I've been waiting 2 weeks so I can't wait



lawl I thought of Napoleon Dynamite as well when I read that.

I wanna hear how it turns out.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 18, 2006)

So did you use it last night Crono?  Hello?  Did you ever wake up this morning or are you having too much fun?


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 18, 2006)

Unfortunatly it hasn't come yet.  I got a note on my door that said I had a package, but it ended up being something sent from my brother.  Which was really nice of him, but his timing couldn't have been worse.  I've been scoping the mailbox religiously since the day I ordered this thing and now I'm getting worried.  

I'll keep yall posted though.  As soon as I get it and try it out I'll post everything that happens here.


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 18, 2006)

to give yall an idea of what it is, the Nova Dreamer was a lucid dreaming inducing device that a few years ago was the big shit.  It cost out the wazoo, but although it sold pretty well it was for some unknown reason discontinued.  http://www.lucidity.com/novadreamer.html  The institution behind it and the founder of it still do studies on LD today.  

Nowadays the only way to get one is to buy an overpriced used one on Ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Nova-Dreamer-No...oryZ1523QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Nova-Dreamer-Lu...goryZ294QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These things tend to go for $600-$1000!  
Another method is to buy a much cheaper generic brand.  This is what I did.  The downside to this is that it's coming from an unknown company that might not be able to be trusted.  Furthermore, you want one that detects REM, not just flashes every 90 minutes, and very few do this, or don't keep track of your REM cycles.  The one I bought, www.remdreamer.com, seems to use the same mechanics as the Nova Dreamer and I've read people at my other message board that have used it and, as hasn't been my case so far, _received_ it.  
Lastly you can build your own.  There are a few schematics out there on the web, it's relatively easy to do, and it can cost $20-$40 depending on what tools you have around the house.  Unfortunately I don't have the soldering or C++ skills needed to do this, and as of right now there's few public schematics on how to detect REM, and you typically have to sleep with plastic goggles and not a comfortable eye mask.  Then you just look


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm getting pissed.  I ordered this thing on April 3rd and it still hasn't shown up.  I'm starting to worry it's not coming, but it is coming from around the world so I dunno


----------



## Vieope (Apr 20, 2006)

_This machine is clever, it is already working by boring you while you wait and inducing you to sleep. _


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 20, 2006)

Note to self:

1st lucid dream induced by REM Dreamer:  Kick Vieope's ass


----------



## maniclion (Apr 21, 2006)

I dreamed in cartoon last night it was freaking awesome.


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 24, 2006)

ok, it's been 21 days and still no package.  I email them today


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 25, 2006)

so I sent this email to them:
Hello.  I purchased the REM Dreamer about 20 days ago and it hasn't arrived yet.  I was wondering if this is typical for shipments to the US and also if there is a way that I could possibly track it through a tracking number and a website or phone number.  Thank you for your time


I didn't want to sound mean or like I was accusing them in case it was lost in the mail, cuz then I would rely on their generosity to maybe work with me and send me another one at like a discounted price or something.  

I got this email in return:
We sent RD to you today.
Sorry for a delay.
This shipment method is not trackable.


well that's good, I'm glad I eventually emailed them.  The uh... not trackable thing makes me think I'm like a drug mule or something though


----------



## maniclion (Apr 25, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> I got this email in return:
> We sent RD to you today.
> Sorry for a delay.
> This shipment method is not trackable.
> ...


BS, everything is trackable, how do you think the gov knows what we're doing.  They know you're trying to tap into your dreamscape where they've hidden subliminal codes, watch out soon you'll have the dream police on your ass.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 25, 2006)

So last night I had a very lucid dream about going on a camping trip.  I packed my bags and drove to the airport to meet the group I was going with but our plane was delayed so we partied in the parking lot that night, anyway heres a tip don't do drugs and drink alcohol in your dreams cause that shit will fuck you up for a few seconds and scramble your dream mechanisms.  Next thing I knew we were half way through the camping trip and I didn't remember how I got there and the point I started gaining control I was looking for my baggage when I realized I had left them in my car at the airport so I had no clean clothes and I was barefoot.  I just gave up and went to the talent show to watch some hot girls play music some how I ended up with a bongo in my lap and they came to a slow drum solo and I started tapping out a beat.  The problem wasn't that I was disturbing everybody but that my little tapping was better than the drummers beat so one of the camp nazi's grabbed me and took me outside and said I had been disruptive the whole time at the camp.  By then I was pissed that I had lost control of the dream so for the first time I hit rewind on a dream like it was a DVR.  I watched all of the silly antics I had done during the time I couldn't remember like starting a food fight and running through the girls camp area naked and drunk it was funny seeing it all in reverse. I stopped at the parking lot party and made sure I didn't over do any drinking or drugs and ended up in control again funny thing is I did the same stuff but had the power to make the camp nazi's think it was funny this time.


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Crono1000 (May 4, 2006)

yes yes yes yes yes!  It's FINALLY here!  Ok, well it's at the post office, but ITS FINALLY HERE!  I got a note on the door said a package from "Poland" is waiting for me at the post office.  Either someone is playing a really mean trick on me or it's finally here!  It's almost a shame, I've gotten really good at LD this past month without it, but I can't wait.  I have to wait till tit gets home from work with the car to get to the post office, which she may or may not get here by the time it closes, but I don't care it's finally here wahoooooo!


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2006)

awesome.


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2006)

This morning I was half asleep but in a concious state. I was seeing strange patterns with my eyes closed. It was some kind of cyclone spinning clockwise and it was blue. In my mind I was trying to have an OBE and look down on myself. Sounds weird but the mind is a very strange thing when you are half asleep/sleep. I started seeing more patterns and colors and eventually I woke up in sleep paralysis. I couldn't move and finally when I opened my eyes I couldn't see. I was freaking out...then I took the night shades of my head.


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> yes yes yes yes yes!  It's FINALLY here!  Ok, well it's at the post office, but ITS FINALLY HERE!  I got a note on the door said a package from "Poland" is waiting for me at the post office.  Either someone is playing a really mean trick on me or it's finally here!  It's almost a shame, I've gotten really good at LD this past month without it, but I can't wait.  I have to wait till tit gets home from work with the car to get to the post office, which she may or may not get here by the time it closes, but I don't care it's finally here wahoooooo!


_It is probably broken. 

_


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> This morning I was half asleep but in a concious state. I was seeing strange patterns with my eyes closed. It was some kind of cyclone spinning clockwise and it was blue.


_Blue? _


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Blue? _



Indeed it was.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 5, 2006)

I HAAAAAAAAAVE IT!!!!!!!!!  I LOVE IT SO MUCH!  It's miiiiiiiiiine!!!  It's about damn time too!!!!!  I've read some bad first impressions, that it's not comfortable, that they didn't get it!, that they didn't get it soon enough, or that they had to get it repaired at an electronic shop straight out of shipping (they didn't want to send it back to Poland for repairs cuz of the laggy shipping as it is).  Well the only one I seem to have is the not getting it soon enough.  It's very comfy, although it is a bit stiffer than I thought it would be.  It leaves some opening around the bottom, so it doesn't cover your eyes completely.  It doesn't really matter, and I'm very sensitive to light in my sleep so I'm glad to have something to cover my eyes for the most part.  It seems to stay on pretty tight, I've read that it's fallen off some people's face before.  My biggest complaint is the instructions are in a weird english and not very descriptive.  And what it is descriptive in it doesn't make sense.  For instance, it says to set the time, "press the button."  Well there's lots of buttons on the damn thing, and it doesn't specify which.  Turns out, the "button" is this hidden clicky thing underneath the cloth!  For turning it on, the instructions simply say once you put the batteries in, turn it on.    Anyway, I'm still getting used to it.  I've managed to be able to turn it on and set it pretty good so far.  I'm now getting to how to set the different settings.  I'll keep you posted


----------



## BigDyl (May 5, 2006)

I had a Flying dream and i was like WOOOOOO I'm a flying ninja, but I was a ninja with a tie on, and I flew into our sky office.  Foreman was the boss, and he was upset that day because we didn't make enough widgets.  So me and min0 fixed the printer, but it wouldn't print our TPS reports.  Back at my desk, Agent smith asked me if I had see Mr. Foreman.  I said no, but I'd like my coffee black.  He retaliated, and threw a silver boomerang at me, and the boomerang said good day to you sir, as it flew out the window and sang the sweetest melodies, all the way to the andromeda galaxy.


----------



## BigDyl (May 5, 2006)

This was my dream last night.  I was nostalgic for Tech TV, before Evil G4 tookover:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZTbFWpW61k


----------



## Crono1000 (May 5, 2006)

shit it's been over an hour since I blinded myself with the 6 setting my eyes are still numb.  It's not quite like a bright camera flash cuz its 10 seconds worth of blinking right in your face.  I'm a heavy sleeper so I set it for heavy sleeping setting immediately and tinkered with several different settings to tone it down a bit so I've been staring at a lot of bright damn lights for a while.  I can see alright, but things just feel... numb.  And any setting 2 and higher you can actually feel the heat of the light when it flashes, which I don't think you should be able to do from a tiny LED light


----------



## Crono1000 (May 5, 2006)

I keep posting this but it keeps erasing it after I click post reply, so if this comes up 100 times my bad.  The thing is there are 6 settings for light intensity.  1 being not bright enough to see through my eyelids and 6 burning a hole in my head.  When I got it I set it for heavy sleeper, which I am, and put it on.  For 10 seconds it flashes a really really really really bright light in my eyes.  I tinker with ith some more, and find that the leap from 1 to 2 is huge, whereas 2 isn't much different from 6.  So I've been flashing these things in my eyes, and even found that 6 hurts to look at with my eyes open.  And now my eyes feel numb and its kinda hard to focus, but I can see clearly enough.  At what point is a LED light too bright?  Personally I think feeling heat from it is a bad sign.  I mean, I can just use the low setting and I should be fine, but I'd like to at least bump it up to 2.


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2006)

Open it up and snip the leads to a couple of the leds.  If you find you need them in the future you can go back in a re-solder them.


----------



## Little Wing (May 5, 2006)

i think i'm anemic right now n have a drs appt for tests monday. sooo sometimes now when i stand up suddenly or get out of breath working out i feel faint things go black... it's like standing in a doorway between two worlds and i am aware one second of here and the next of there which i guess is dream land and it is distinctly two very different realities. scary but cool.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 5, 2006)

I have found only 4 users that have reported using the REM Dreamer on other forums and each one just mysteriously stopped posting.  What if they went blind???


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2006)

What if it gave them epileptic seizures in their sleep!


----------



## Crono1000 (May 5, 2006)

do me a favor and go back to the future and see if my future kids appear in any pictures.  If they start to fade we know what happened!


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2006)

HUUUUHHHHH!  Kurt Cobain may have commited suicide because of a Dream Machine he was using!!!!!

http://www.brainwashed.com/h3o/dreamachine/cobaindream.html


----------



## Crono1000 (May 5, 2006)

THE DREAM MACHINE
In one of the more ridiculous hoaxes, some reporters falsely claimed that the police found a "Dream Machine" in the Greenhouse with Kurt. Grant believes that when the truth began to surface about the circumstances around Kurt's death, Love concocted the "Dream Machine" story. Then she got a bunch of pawns that called themselves "Friends Understanding Kurt" ("F.U.K") or "Friends Of Kurt" ("F.O.K") depending on who you believe, and sent them out to get publicity for the story, and say that "the machine made him do it". 

"Newman said the core of FUK was himself, Love, Love's attorney Celeste Mitchell and other friends of Cobain's, as well as various peripheral members. Love, he explained, played more of a "low-key role." HIGH TIMES' efforts to contact FUK were unsuccessful. Interview requests made through Love's record company, Geffen, and publicity agency, PMK, about this subject were not answered." 

A few gullible writers (as seen above) actually fell for this nonsense, and did stories or mentioned it in their articles. Ignore anything you might read about this "Dream Machine" being the cause of Kurt's death. 

http://www.justiceforkurt.com/investigation/hoaxes.shtml


----------



## Crono1000 (May 5, 2006)

Ha!


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2006)

I think I'm going to build one of these.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreamachine


----------



## Crono1000 (May 6, 2006)

I vastly over estimated how deep I sleep, so the first night wasn't successful.  I slept very well with it on my head, it wasn't unpleasant at all.  In fact, I'm so sensitive to light when I sleep even the alarm clock distracts me.  So it was nice to have something to block out the light honestly.  Here was the problem though.  I figured that I was a deep sleeper so I set it for pretty deep settings.  7 seconds of flashing, about 4 seconds of a soft beeping.  The thing is, when u put it on you set it in segments of 10 minutes to allow you to fall asleep before it starts detecting REM.  That way you're not trying to fall asleep, roll over, and it starts flashing you in the face.  It's pretty convenient, and if at 30 seconds before the wait period ends it gives you a slight warning flash so that if you're not asleep yet you can hit the button for an extra 10 minutes, a kinda "snooze" alarm.  Well it's too much like one, and in my sleep the actual blinking from REM detection would wake me up, and in my drunken sleep I figured that it was the warning light and that I needed 10 more minutes.  Or if nothing else, it just reminded me too much of a snooze alarm so I instinctively hit it.  So basically, it woke me up completely when it would flash, and all I would do is cancel it.  That's kinda a waste.  And the configurations require looking up the instruction manuel so there was no reconfiguring the settings at 4 am.  So tonight I'll take the beeping off completely, and the blinking down to maybe 4 or 5 seconds.  I even changed the "threshold" which the directions don't explain well at all, its all in broken up english.  It blinked a couple times in the night, then I took it off at one point cuz it kept waking me up.  I put it on again in the morning (when LD tends to occur more) and it reports going off 8 times, or that it detected 8 eye movements I'm not sure.  Anyway, I'll research more and keep you posted.


----------



## skaterdude (May 6, 2006)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> I vastly over estimated how deep I sleep, so the first night wasn't successful.  I slept very well with it on my head, it wasn't unpleasant at all.  In fact, I'm so sensitive to light when I sleep even the alarm clock distracts me.  So it was nice to have something to block out the light honestly.  Here was the problem though.  I figured that I was a deep sleeper so I set it for pretty deep settings.  7 seconds of flashing, about 4 seconds of a soft beeping.  The thing is, when u put it on you set it in segments of 10 minutes to allow you to fall asleep before it starts detecting REM.  That way you're not trying to fall asleep, roll over, and it starts flashing you in the face.  It's pretty convenient, and if at 30 seconds before the wait period ends it gives you a slight warning flash so that if you're not asleep yet you can hit the button for an extra 10 minutes, a kinda "snooze" alarm.  Well it's too much like one, and in my sleep the actual blinking from REM detection would wake me up, and in my drunken sleep I figured that it was the warning light and that I needed 10 more minutes.  Or if nothing else, it just reminded me too much of a snooze alarm so I instinctively hit it.  So basically, it woke me up completely when it would flash, and all I would do is cancel it.  That's kinda a waste.  And the configurations require looking up the instruction manuel so there was no reconfiguring the settings at 4 am.  So tonight I'll take the beeping off completely, and the blinking down to maybe 4 or 5 seconds.  I even changed the "threshold" which the directions don't explain well at all, its all in broken up english.  It blinked a couple times in the night, then I took it off at one point cuz it kept waking me up.  I put it on again in the morning (when LD tends to occur more) and it reports going off 8 times, or that it detected 8 eye movements I'm not sure.  Anyway, I'll research more and keep you posted.



yeah keep us posted, im very intreged.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 7, 2006)

I could not sleep last night.  I don't know if it was the mask or what but I could not sleep.  The things keeping me awake weren't even related to the mask but a snowball effect of things.  once one kept me up something else seemed to just pile up on my already struggling sleep.  The birds were making noise, the ceiling fan was rattling, the cell phone had a missed call and was beeping, it was too hot or too cold, tit kept tugging on the covers, and I had a couple beers in me which tend to make me sick anyway.  But whenever I took the mask off I slept pretty well, so either the mask is keeping me up or I just kept taking it off at really bad times.  I hate to say it, but I just don't think I can fall asleep in the damn thing.  At least last night I couldn't.  I dunno, this post isn't make much sense.  But what can you expect, I didn't get much sleep!


----------



## Crono1000 (May 7, 2006)

it applies a little too much pressure on the lower part of my forehead and I feel like that might be doing something to keep me from falling asleep too.  Even now I feel a slight head ache in that area, like something is pressing on it still.


----------



## maniclion (May 7, 2006)

Don't drink any alcohol tonight and try it, alcohol can be preventing you from getting in the right sleep pattern.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 7, 2006)

yeah I think so too


----------



## maniclion (Jul 14, 2006)

Posted this in the AAS section and figured I'd post it here too:

Lately when I drink alcohol I have pretty wild dreams, especially if I take a couple B complex vitamins before I sleep along with it, like last night I dreamt I was in a karaoke bar with my guitar and James Brown and Miles Davis were there and they did some songs together and the whole time I just watched James Browns feet having an epilectic seizure as he sang sitting in a chair, then I started to panic when my time came to play my guitar, but I played a few licks and they were like "Damn that white boy can play!", then somehow my dream did a complete twist and I found myself running from the cops and I swore they shot me so I fell in the grass and just laid there and they ran past as if I was invisible so I stood up to see where I was hit and I wasn't so I started walking along a street and saw a Plaza with some store and one of them was a knife store and I saw some dudes in there attacking a woman so I busted in and found out they were just friends of hers and were joking around, then she said she wanted me really bad so I did some kinky stuff with her and an axe handle???? and then found myself back in the karaoke bar and James and Miles were still sitting there except in amazement and told me I was zoned out playing my guitar. I was like I was here through all the police chase and screwing that girl, and James said "you never left here physically baby, but you were somewhere else, thats for sure." Then Miles said, "Yeah I can see the parts where the police were probably chasing you and where you were strolling allong the road and the sexual parts of that song." And he played some of the parts back to me on his horn and it blew me awake.....the end


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

I had a lucid dream about a week ago. I could change the color of the sky.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

I read this one technique on how to stay in a lucid dream. When you feel yourself starting to drift from the dream state, spin your body around in the dream, I forgot what the exact explanation of why you stay asleep, but it really works. I've used it a few times and they were all successful.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 28, 2007)

*This dream happened in January over the course of two nights and a day of short 30 second or less crazy time loss naps during a period of High Dose Melatonin, Methadone and Valium...my actual recollections are far more detailed than what I get into here even 3 month's later as if they had really happened to me...*


So I guess it starts with me trying to reach my father by dreaming I could travel back in time and tell him how well off I am, so he could die knowing life goes good for me at least 3 years after his death...But a saga of a dream ensues from his lakeside home and many of our other homes all superimposed into one home confusing me at first since things are so out of place when one thing looks familiar suddenly I turn around expecting it to look familiar, like where I know something is and something familiar to another home appears so it morphs pretty much the whole time but it's all familiar so I know my way around.  I start looking for him going into so many different rooms of different houses.  Throughout the dream though no matter which house is portrayed the island in his kitchen is always there with watering pouring out from underneath...After a while of searching I feel an unwelcome presence and grab a real gun and then a soldier appears at my window I shoot him, the gun is a laser beam he disintegrates and I hear foot steps behind me I turn and it's a troop running at me I fire.....then I hear more at windows I fire laughing gas grenades, then I see more approaching the house through a door window so I run at them shooting and open the door I see them running from me but my gun is jammed I turn back to see if anyone followed me out and the gun fires into the house, but not anywhere out I think it's weird (later I wake up to put pieces of the puzzle together and find my Father had set the whole thing up to give me an idea for how a holographic game system might work in a fixed spot with holographic images appearing from the ceiling to floor mechanisms that can read if a light has passed at a perpendicular or even slightly angled approach indicating a hit or kill.....)  But then I find myself watching a group of 1920's Brazilian or Argentinian troops on a beach being reprimanded for stealing some fruits from a nearby vendor....then as they chill by the beach one of the hooligan soldiers heaves back to throw a bottle at the officer that caught them and the officer blows the bottle out of his hand with his shotgun.  Then the soldiers try to steal again and the officer runs them down and beats them with the butt of his shotgun.  What is so odd is that desperate vendors run up to the officer as he is beating his soldiers offering him fruits and showing him multiple properties of the fruits like one you hold in your teeth for a while to whiten them and the vendor demonstrating has three or four teeth but they are white!   Then I get on a ship and come to Hawaii where I'm in the navy and we're pulling into port and it's girls and guys on the ship and we're having a pull into port meeting in the helicopter hanger bay and a girl is asking one of my friends Matty Insonia what it's like cleaning the mens toilets with all the jism splashed all over....then he's like well their a little better controlled luckily when they do that than when they piss and she says "Isn't that what jism is, piss?"  Everyone laughs at her because obviously she's misconstrued jizz into having been piss somehow.   Any way we pull into port and we have our check out stand where the doc does a quick scan of our blood and weight and etc. all at once and hands me some pills to take for a slight cholesterol and sleeping problem and pain meds...obviously this is advanced medicine so somehow I jumped forward through time or time had changed and memories of the Navy are altered, my friend Ted is with me and we head off together.....then I lose time and find myself in the home of a Korean woman with a little girl and a toy dog that she treats as real and it has a mechanical tongue that comes out and licks every time she brings it close to her face, theres a sensor that reads the distance and the tongue comes out, same if you put your hand near it's mouth....anyway the Mom goes into the kitchen and I watch the little girl then the Mom sits in a chair with a cellphone and the little girl comes up and is sleepy and dirty, but Mom is too busy on the phone texting....finally mom gets up and gives her a bath and puts her to bed, I walk back and she is under water or appears under water until I realize the door to her room is full of water and I open it and she is smoking flavored cigars.......then I turn around out of the room thinking I need to go back in time to meet Dad so I try and go too far back and meet an old man who knew Abe Lincoln.  He is showing where he made a cast of Abes footprints in the mud by his house and explains how big Abes hands were so large and long that they dwarfed a coin like a quarter would look like a nickel in a normal mans hand......then I leave and find a hotel because I need to sleep and walk into one of the weirdest places....like in the western times....the Mayor of the town lives in one room, the owner lives across and down the hall on the left....stairs lead down to the saloon to the right....a gay man lives next to the mayor he keeps everything very tidy he is constantly polishing his shoes when you walk by his open door (he leaves it open hoping some gay cowboy might come up to his room)anyway my room is next and then a couple who work in the hotel as barkeep, cooks and maids live next to me...they hope to open their own Bed and Breakfast in a farmhouse outside of town so travelers who want a more quiet place to stay can go their because the town is kinda rowdy.  Anyway the mayor comes upstairs and tells everyone he is dead tired and goes off to sleep.  I'm standing in the hall when a new arrival comes up the stairs and greets me as the Governor of California Howard Brady and has two Pakistani gentlemen with him, visitors looking for land to raise American horses and then ship them back to Pakistan, the Governor walks on to go talk to the owner of the hotel and I talk to the Pakistani guys they end up having some very good heroin and we smoke together on the stairs leading up to the roof of the Hotel, then I talk to them and they are talking about how weak their people and other Muslims are in these times(hey they're Muslims! wow I think then I see a portrait of the Hotel owner being drawn by the gay guy (ah he's an artist) it has a rag tossed over it like and looks like a sheiks head wear and I say out loud how he looks like he would be mistaken for a terrorist in todays times and the Pakistani guys are digging what I'm saying cause we are high and I tell them about the future how Muslim extremists give them a bad name and they decide maybe they should try to do what they can to avoid something like that, but they're high and will forget all about it or maybe not but damn it if only my dreams could really take me back.....then the Mayor wakes and meets the Governor who jokes that he'd rather be the Mayor of this cool little town than Gov. cause he says being the Governor of California is a joke and I laugh thinking about Ronald Reagan and Arnold.....then we decide to smoke cigars and the Governor has some from China and I have the little Korean girls cigar in my pocket and we swap and he hands out the Chinese Cigars to the mayor and gay man and he says how wonderful mine is and I try one puff of his thinking back in those days I'm gonna enjoy a real Cigar and it's terrible and rip it open and find it has other shit in it like saw dust and asbestos, we all crumple them up and then the mayor hand out some made right in town and we smoke them and they are good........then I wake up craving a cigar and to write all of this down....


----------



## Mista (Mar 28, 2007)

maniclion said:


> *This dream happened in January over the course of two nights and a day of short 30 second or less crazy time loss naps during a period of High Dose Melatonin, Methadone and Valium...my actual recollections are far more detailed than what I get into here even 3 month's later as if they had really happened to me...*
> 
> 
> So I guess it starts with me trying to reach my father by dreaming I could travel back in time and tell him how well off I am, so he could die knowing life goes good for me at least 3 years after his death...But a saga of a dream ensues from his lakeside home and many of our other homes all superimposed into one home confusing me at first since things are so out of place when one thing looks familiar suddenly I turn around expecting it to look familiar, like where I know something is and something familiar to another home appears so it morphs pretty much the whole time but it's all familiar so I know my way around.  I start looking for him going into so many different rooms of different houses.  Throughout the dream though no matter which house is portrayed the island in his kitchen is always there with watering pouring out from underneath...After a while of searching I feel an unwelcome presence and grab a real gun and then a soldier appears at my window I shoot him, the gun is a laser beam he disintegrates and I hear foot steps behind me I turn and it's a troop running at me I fire.....then I hear more at windows I fire laughing gas grenades, then I see more approaching the house through a door window so I run at them shooting and open the door I see them running from me but my gun is jammed I turn back to see if anyone followed me out and the gun fires into the house, but not anywhere out I think it's weird (later I wake up to put pieces of the puzzle together and find my Father had set the whole thing up to give me an idea for how a holographic game system might work in a fixed spot with holographic images appearing from the ceiling to floor mechanisms that can read if a light has passed at a perpendicular or even slightly angled approach indicating a hit or kill.....)  But then I find myself watching a group of 1920's Brazilian or Argentinian troops on a beach being reprimanded for stealing some fruits from a nearby vendor....then as they chill by the beach one of the hooligan soldiers heaves back to throw a bottle at the officer that caught them and the officer blows the bottle out of his hand with his shotgun.  Then the soldiers try to steal again and the officer runs them down and beats them with the butt of his shotgun.  What is so odd is that desperate vendors run up to the officer as he is beating his soldiers offering him fruits and showing him multiple properties of the fruits like one you hold in your teeth for a while to whiten them and the vendor demonstrating has three or four teeth but they are white!   Then I get on a ship and come to Hawaii where I'm in the navy and we're pulling into port and it's girls and guys on the ship and we're having a pull into port meeting in the helicopter hanger bay and a girl is asking one of my friends Matty Insonia what it's like cleaning the mens toilets with all the jism splashed all over....then he's like well their a little better controlled luckily when they do that than when they piss and she says "Isn't that what jism is, piss?"  Everyone laughs at her because obviously she's misconstrued jizz into having been piss somehow.   Any way we pull into port and we have our check out stand where the doc does a quick scan of our blood and weight and etc. all at once and hands me some pills to take for a slight cholesterol and sleeping problem and pain meds...obviously this is advanced medicine so somehow I jumped forward through time or time had changed and memories of the Navy are altered, my friend Ted is with me and we head off together.....then I lose time and find myself in the home of a Korean woman with a little girl and a toy dog that she treats as real and it has a mechanical tongue that comes out and licks every time she brings it close to her face, theres a sensor that reads the distance and the tongue comes out, same if you put your hand near it's mouth....anyway the Mom goes into the kitchen and I watch the little girl then the Mom sits in a chair with a cellphone and the little girl comes up and is sleepy and dirty, but Mom is too busy on the phone texting....finally mom gets up and gives her a bath and puts her to bed, I walk back and she is under water or appears under water until I realize the door to her room is full of water and I open it and she is smoking flavored cigars.......then I turn around out of the room thinking I need to go back in time to meet Dad so I try and go too far back and meet an old man who knew Abe Lincoln.  He is showing where he made a cast of Abes footprints in the mud by his house and explains how big Abes hands were so large and long that they dwarfed a coin like a quarter would look like a nickel in a normal mans hand......then I leave and find a hotel because I need to sleep and walk into one of the weirdest places....like in the western times....the Mayor of the town lives in one room, the owner lives across and down the hall on the left....stairs lead down to the saloon to the right....a gay man lives next to the mayor he keeps everything very tidy he is constantly polishing his shoes when you walk by his open door (he leaves it open hoping some gay cowboy might come up to his room)anyway my room is next and then a couple who work in the hotel as barkeep, cooks and maids live next to me...they hope to open their own Bed and Breakfast in a farmhouse outside of town so travelers who want a more quiet place to stay can go their because the town is kinda rowdy.  Anyway the mayor comes upstairs and tells everyone he is dead tired and goes off to sleep.  I'm standing in the hall when a new arrival comes up the stairs and greets me as the Governor of California Howard Brady and has two Pakistani gentlemen with him, visitors looking for land to raise American horses and then ship them back to Pakistan, the Governor walks on to go talk to the owner of the hotel and I talk to the Pakistani guys they end up having some very good heroin and we smoke together on the stairs leading up to the roof of the Hotel, then I talk to them and they are talking about how weak their people and other Muslims are in these times(hey they're Muslims! wow I think then I see a portrait of the Hotel owner being drawn by the gay guy (ah he's an artist) it has a rag tossed over it like and looks like a sheiks head wear and I say out loud how he looks like he would be mistaken for a terrorist in todays times and the Pakistani guys are digging what I'm saying cause we are high and I tell them about the future how Muslim extremists give them a bad name and they decide maybe they should try to do what they can to avoid something like that, but they're high and will forget all about it or maybe not but damn it if only my dreams could really take me back.....then the Mayor wakes and meets the Governor who jokes that he'd rather be the Mayor of this cool little town than Gov. cause he says being the Governor of California is a joke and I laugh thinking about Ronald Reagan and Arnold.....then we decide to smoke cigars and the Governor has some from China and I have the little Korean girls cigar in my pocket and we swap and he hands out the Chinese Cigars to the mayor and gay man and he says how wonderful mine is and I try one puff of his thinking back in those days I'm gonna enjoy a real Cigar and it's terrible and rip it open and find it has other shit in it like saw dust and asbestos, we all crumple them up and then the mayor hand out some made right in town and we smoke them and they are good........then I wake up craving a cigar and to write all of this down....



I read that all, not what I was expecting.

Could have been more unbelievable, but, still a confusing mix of fact and fiction.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 29, 2007)

Mista said:


> I read that all, not what I was expecting.
> 
> Could have been more unbelievable, but, still a confusing mix of fact and fiction.


If I put all of the detail into a movie it would be a blockbuster, I mean the futuristic parts were so awesome but at 4 in the morning after 2 nights of dreaming that hard I was braindead.....

Like when the rooms would morph it was completely transparent, every new houses room blended with the next seamlessly and it had all been recreated for the game that I was suddenly in by scans of my memories of my past homes.....  Recreating that in CGI would put even the most gifted graphics artist to the test, then the old style hotel was so decadent with shimmering gold flake in the brilliant red painted walls, the ceiling had intricate animated murals depicting greco-roman mythology which a large part of my dream I spent lying in my bed watching, the Korean house was ultra-futuristic with all of these nano-tech things I can imagine being in the future, walls that can appear as see through by mirroring what is on the other side by linking to nano-cameras embedded in the paint, the door that I thought was the little girl underwater was actual a nano-painted door that used the transsparency method, but used a water effect to give that illusion....one day when I have time I will pick out each part of that long asssssss story and write down everything....like the blood scanner that used different laser frequencies, sound freqs and nano bots to read a small sample of blood in seconds...the laser and sound worked because each part of a persons blood had different reactions to each frequency and with nano-bots we were able to pick up even the slightest reaction and then they could report those reactions within seconds and that was slower than what the newer stuff could do, but since it was the Navy they hadn't updated yet....I could go on and on but wow my hands hurt from typing all of this....


----------



## Mista (Mar 29, 2007)

maniclion said:


> If I put all of the detail into a movie it would be a blockbuster, I mean the futuristic parts were so awesome but at 4 in the morning after 2 nights of dreaming that hard I was braindead.....
> 
> Like when the rooms would morph it was completely transparent, every new houses room blended with the next seamlessly and it had all been recreated for the game that I was suddenly in by scans of my memories of my past homes.....  Recreating that in CGI would put even the most gifted graphics artist to the test, then the old style hotel was so decadent with shimmering gold flake in the brilliant red painted walls, the ceiling had intricate animated murals depicting greco-roman mythology which a large part of my dream I spent lying in my bed watching, the Korean house was ultra-futuristic with all of these nano-tech things I can imagine being in the future, walls that can appear as see through by mirroring what is on the other side by linking to nano-cameras embedded in the paint, the door that I thought was the little girl underwater was actual a nano-painted door that used the transsparency method, but used a water effect to give that illusion....one day when I have time I will pick out each part of that long asssssss story and write down everything....like the blood scanner that used different laser frequencies, sound freqs and nano bots to read a small sample of blood in seconds...the laser and sound worked because each part of a persons blood had different reactions to each frequency and with nano-bots we were able to pick up even the slightest reaction and then they could report those reactions within seconds and that was slower than what the newer stuff could do, but since it was the Navy they hadn't updated yet....I could go on and on but wow my hands hurt from typing all of this....



That is sounding better.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 26, 2009)

Best Thread Ever on IM!!!


----------



## nkira (Apr 26, 2009)

I lucid dream frequently, Actually I never TRIED to lucid dream. It just started. But once you get the control of your dream it's just amazing!!! You can do anything you want & I mean ANYTHING....

I have had my moments with "A" rated lucid dreams


----------



## Dazino (Apr 26, 2009)

Ahh yes, OBE's. One of the most enjoyable things to do! I used to have them all the time, during my spiritual discovery years when I dabbled in Occultism, mysticism, shamanism, and various other spiritual paths. You see some beautiful and terrifying things. But You can also learn a lot from it.


----------

